# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Ραφήνας - History of Rafina >  Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας [Rafina port history]

## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για την Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.
Το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έχει μεγάλη ιστορία. 
Τα παλιά χρόνια εξυπηρετούσε, κυρίως, τους ψαράδες και τη διακίνηση των αλιευμάτων.
Η άφιξη των προσφύγων δίνει μεγάλη ώθηση στη Ραφήνα.
Ο πληθυσμός αυξάνεται και το μικρό χωριό μεγαλώνει πολύ.  
Σιγά-σιγά, το λιμάνι αποκτά και συγκοινωνιακό χαρακτήρα, κυρίως για το Μαρμάρι, τα Στύρα, την Κάρυστο και το Αλιβέρι.
Σιγά-σιγά έρχονται μεγαλύτερα πλοία-καΐκια και τα δρομολόγια φτάνουν μέχρι την Άνδρο (προπολεμικά).   
Μετά την κατοχή, χρονολογία-ορόσημο αποτελεί το 1948, όταν το *"Κάρυστος"* του *Τόγια* ρυμουλκεί *το τσιμεντόπλοιο* από το Πέραμα.
Το τσιμεντόπλοιο αποτέλεσε την πρώτη οργανωμένη προβλήτα για τον ελλιμενισμό πλοίων.
Ως τότε, υπήρχε μόνο μια μικρή ξύλινη σκάλα του μώλου, στην οποία μπορούσαν να πλευρίσουν μόνο καΐκια.

Γι' αυτό το λόγο το τσιμεντόπλοιο έπαιξε σπουδαίο ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη τόσο του λιμανιού, όσο και της Ραφήνας. 
Φέτος, συμπληρώθηκαν 60 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που έφτασε το τσιμεντόπλοιο από το Πέραμα στη Ραφήνα.
Δεν  ακούστηκε να γίνει κάποια τιμητική εκδήλωση για αυτό.
Γι' αυτό το λόγο, λίγο πριν τελειώσει η χρονιά, ας ανοίξουμε αυτό το θέμα για να τιμήσουμε την ιστορία του λιμανιού.
60 χρόνια, λοιπόν, πέρασαν από τη δημιουργία του πρώτου κανονικού μώλου.
Μια σχετική μακέτα από τη μαθήτρια του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας, Γιολάντα Πρέντζα.

*60 χρόνια λιμάνι Ραφήνας II.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Πιστεύω οτι είναι μια πολύ καλη ιδέα ώστε να γνωρίσουμε την ιστορία αυτού του μικρού χωριού που με τα χρόνια μετατράπηκε σε κοινότητα και μετα πόλη.Είναι ενα μέρος ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό ,πολύ γραφικό και με μεγάλη ιστορία.

Αντιγράφω εδώ ενα σύντομο ιστορικό του πως αναπτύχθηκε και εξελίχθηκε η Ραφήνα.
πηγη ιστοσελίδα Δήμου ραφήνας

Ένας από τους 100 Δήμους των Αθηνών που ορίστηκαν από τον Κλεισθένη ήταν και ο ΑΡΑΦΗΝ. Εδώ ζούσε μία από τις 10 φυλές της Αττικής με ηγέτη τον Αραφήνα. Στην περιοχή του Δήμου Ραφήνας έχουν εντοπισθεί ευρήματα Πρωτοελλαδικής ανάπτυξης καθώς και Βαλανείο Ρωμαϊκών χρόνων. Η αρχαία Ραφήνα βρισκόταν πάνω από το λιμάνι. Στη θέση Ασκηταριό (παραλία Μαρίκες) βρέθηκαν οχυρωμένοι οικισμοί της πρώιμης εποχής του Χαλκού.

Η σύγχρονη ιστορία της Ραφήνας αρχίζει το 1923.

Η Μικρασιατική καταστροφή το 1922 και ο ανελέητος διωγμός οδηγεί τους κατοίκους της *Τρίγλιας Βιθυνίας* της Μικράς Ασίας, γενέτειρας του Iερομάρτυρα Μητροπολίτη Σμύρνης *Αγίου Χρυσοστόμου*, στην Ελλάδα, με πλοία του Τριγλιανού εφοπλιστή  *Φίλιππου Καβουνίδη.
*
Το 1923  γίνεται η απαλλοτρίωση του κτήματος Σκουζέ,  το οποίο παραχωρείται στους Τριγλιανούς πρόσφυγες. Αποκτώντας καινούργια πατρίδα , οι Τριγλιανοί, που διακρίνονται για τη δυναμική  και το πνεύμα  τους, οικοδομούν και αναβαθμίζουν μια νέα Ραφήνα. Ορισμένοι οικίσκοι παραχωρούνται σε πρόσφυγες Βουρλιώτες, Καραμανλήδες  και άλλους.

Το 1929 συστήνεται η κοινότητα Ραφήνας, με μοναδικό σημαντικό οικισμό τη Διασταύρωση  Ραφήνας , που πριν ακόμα από των ερχομό των προσφύγων κατοικείτο από εργάτες λιγνιτωρυχείου (κατά πλειοψηφία Ευβοιώτες). Την επόμενη δεκαετία η Ραφήνα χαρακτηρίζεται για την έντονη ανάπτυξη της  παραθεριστικής κίνησης και την αξιοποίηση του λιμανιού. Ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος  όμως σκιάζει και τη Ραφήνα, όπου εγκαθίστανται γερμανικά και ιταλικά στρατεύματα στην περιοχή επιβάλλοντας στους κατοίκους καταναγκασμούς και απαγορεύσεις και σταματώντας προσωρινά την ανάπτυξη της πόλης.

Η μεταπολεμική περίοδος βρίσκει τη Ραφήνα σε μια απόλυτα επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια οικονομικής και κοινωνικής ανασυγκρότησης που ενισχύεται κυρίως από τον εκσυγχρονισμό του λιμανιού , σειρά  βασικών, λειτουργικών έργων  και από την οικοδόμηση κτιρίων. 

Το 1994 η Ραφήνα -  δεύτερο, μετά τον Πειραιά, λιμάνι της Αττικής- γίνεται Δήμος. Η σημερινή Ραφήνα είναι μια πανέμορφη, παραθαλάσσια, σύγχρονη πόλη, που διατηρεί το χρώμα της και σέβεται την ταυτότητά της, αγαπάει τους κατοίκους της και προσελκύει πλήθος παραθεριστών και επισκεπτών.


Επίσης στην ιστοσελίδα του δήμου ανάφέρει κάποια πράγματα για την Τρίγλια της Μικρά Ασίας οπως και για τον Αγιο Χρυσόστομο Μητροπολίτη Σμύρνης.
εδω και εδω αντίστοιχα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ φίλε Sylver 23, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Να κάνουμε μια μικρή διόρθωση σε όσα ισχυρίζεται παραπάνω η ιστοσελίδα του Δήμου Ραφήνας.
Λιμάνι Ραφήνας προυπάρχει της άφιξης των προσφύγων.
Ψαράδες από τα Βάτικα, την Κάρυστο, την Κοιλάδα  χρησιμοποιούσαν το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, πολύ πριν από το 1923.
Η Ραφήνα υπάρχει και πριν από τους πρόσφυγες.

Σίγουρα , βέβαια, η άφιξη των προσφύγων έδωσε  μια άλλη ώθηση και δυναμική  στην πόλη.
Αν θέλετε έκανε το μικρό ψαράδικο χωριό κωμόπολη και με τον καιρό και πόλη.

Εμείς, βέβαια, θα σταθούμε περισσότερο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας από το 1948 και μετά.
Από  τη στιγμή που το *"Κάρυστος"* του Τόγια ρυμουλκεί το τσιμεντόπλοιο από το Πέραμα.

Βέβαια, θα πρσοπαήσουμε να φωτίσουμε τι υπήρχε και πριν από το 1948, αλλά και πριν από το 1923-24.

Εδώ το *"Κάρυστος"* του *Τόγια* σε σκίτσο του μαθητή της *Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας, Νίκου Πολύζου.*
Το σκίτσο βασίζεται σε φωτογραφία που βρήκαμε κατά την αναζήτηση στοιχείων του παρελθόντος.

Το Κάρυστος του Τόγια.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ ωραια η ιστορικη αναδρομη και των δυο φιλων, μαθαινουμε πραγματα τα οποια δεν ξεραμε.

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Sylver23, Roi kai moutsokwstas ευχαριστούμε θερμά για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες και μου λύσατε απόψε ένα πρόβλημα!!!!!!
Δεν ήξερα μέχρι στιγμής τι θέμα θα επέλεγα να προετοιμάσω για αύριο στο δίωρο μάθημα της Ευέλικτης Ζώνης των μαθητών μου της Β Δημοτικού με θέμα τη θάλασσα  (Μελέτη Περιβάλλοντος-πρώτη γνωριμία με το κεφάλαιο "θάλασσα"). 
Αποφάσισα να τους κάνω μια ωραία ξενάγηση στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας!!!
Τι λες Roi????? καλή ιδέα???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Avenger, είναι πολύ ωραία η σκέψή σου.
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να επιζωγραφήσουν τα παιδιά αυτές τις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες.
Επιζωγράφηση με μπογιές, με μαρκαδόρους, με κιμωλίες.
Τους δίνεις την ίδια παλιά φθαρμένη ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία και σου δίνουν ο καθένας τη δική του εκδοχή, με χρώμα και συναίσθημα.

Πάμε *στη Ραφήνα του 1947*, λίγο πριν έρθει το τσιμεντόπλοιο.
Κυττάξτε ότι το *"Κάρυστος"* έδενε όπως τα καΐκια, σχεδόν με την πλώρη. Φανταστείτε τι γινόταν όταν είχε καιρό ...

Πριν το τσιμεντόπλοιο.jpg

*Στη Ραφήνα του 1948*, λίγο μετά την έλευση του τσιμεντόπλοιου.
Η επιζωγράφηση έχει γίνει από την μαθήτρια Μαρίνα Λεφέβρ. 

Στη Ραφήνα του 1948.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## sylver23

αντωνη τα στοιχεια που παρεθεσα ηταν απλα για να εχουμε μια περιληψη.απο κει και περα περιμενουμε να μας ταξιδεψετε στην ιστορια του λιμανιου της ραφηνας μεσα απο μια αλλη ματια ,οχι τοσο περιληπτικη και ΄΄κρυα΄΄ οπως της περιληψης.
αναμενω και εγω να δω ολα αυτα τα ενδιαφεροντα που θα μας δειξετε σιγα σιγα.αλλωστε σου εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες και εχεις δει κιολας οτι η ραφηνα ειναι ενα αγαπημενο μου μερος
επισης οτι βοηθεια χρειαστειτε μπορεις να μου πεις..
σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε sylver, απλά ήθελα να τονίσω ότι σύμφωνα με την άποψη πολλών στο Δήμο Ραφήνας η σύγχρονη ιστορία της Ραφήνας ξεκινά το 1923 (όπως ακριβώς γράφεται και στην ιστοσελίδα).
Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό, μιας και υπάρχουν όλοι αυτοί οι ψαράδες που προϋπάρχουν και θα δούμε την ιστορία τους σιγά-σιγά.
Για τον Δήμο Ραφήνας, η ιστορία της σύγχρονης Ραφήνας ξεκινά με τους πρόσφυγες.
Επίσης, σύμφωνα με την άποψη αρκετών, "η Ραφήνα πολιορκείται από  τον αέρα, την στεριά και τη θάλασσα", κάτι που σημαίνει ότι το λιμάνι πρέπει να φύγει (επίσημη άποψη), ή έστω να μείνει μόνο η γραμμή του Μαρμαρίου και το τοπικό της ¶νδρου.

Ο καπετάνιος, ο Δημήτρης ο Μουτσάτσος, μας είπε πάρα πολλά για όλα αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ενδιαφεροντα posts !!!
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ γιατι ειμαι κατοικος Ραφηνας και εμαθα πολλα πραγματα  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Yeia sas

_This small contribution is dedicated to new friends_ _paroskayak, Ellinis, Esperos, A. Molos,  polyka,  Rocinante,  Μαστροκώστα, Ben Bruce, sylver23,  vinman, trakman, Καπετάν Αντρέα, scoufgian, britanis and Henry Casciaro and of course    Roi Baudoin._

It turns out that _Rafina_ _had passenger ship service_ _101 years ago_. Here is an advertisement from the newspaper _Embros_ of _July 16, 1908_. The ship _Aetos_ was serving both the routes to Cyclades and towards Chalkida.

Aetos.jpg 
_Aetos_ in a painting by Veletzas

This ad is quite surprising! Read below. _Aetos_ was going to:
1. Rafina, Marmari, Karysto, Gaurio, Batsi, Gaurio (_again?_)and Ysternia
2. Rafina, Styra, *Grammatiko,* Aliveri, _Vatheia_ and _Oropo_!  Now, _have you seen before a passenger ship going to Grammatiko and Oropo_ from Rafina or any other port? I have not!  By the way, the "skala" of Grammatiko could be Aghia Marina or perhaps some little village like Aghios Dimitrios. As for Vatheia, that's definitely today's Amarynthos.
3. Rafina, Karystos, Marmari, Styra, Aliveri and Chalkida

And the _piece de resistance_ is that the passengers were transferred from Athens to Rafina by bus** in 1908 (!!!). Buses were leaving at 6:00 am and the boat at 10:00 am. Shall I assume it was taking 3 hours to arrive? 

_ Priceless!_

19080716 Aetos.jpg

_____
Roi Baudoin: Can you check in Rafina if there are photos of pre-1910 buses in the area? We would love to see how they looked!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

A lot of thanks to our friend, Nicholas Peppas.
It' an excellent present.

_We are, now, on board "Aetos".
We are ready to depart for Grammatiko.
Our voyage is ready to start ...._

----------


## polykas

_Very interesting and so unexpected! Thanks._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αναζητώντας στοιχεία για το περίφημο πλοίο *"Αετός"* βρήκαμε ότι βαπόρι με το ίδιο όνομα ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα την δεκαετία του '30.
Συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο *"Αετός"* ανήκε στον κύριο *Στριφούλη,* μεγαλέμπορο εποχιακών στην οδό Σοφοκλέους.

Δεν ξέρω αν το πλοίο είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στην παραπάνω καταχώριση. Φαίνεται να έχουν μια χρονική διαφορά, σχεδόν, 25 χρόνων.
Πάντως, στην δεκαετία του '10 λιμάνι Ραφήνας, ουσιαστικά, δεν υπάρχει., ενώ οι μετακινήσεις γίνονταν κατά κύριο λόγο με σούστες και κάρα.

Από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *Θανάση Πιστικίδη* *"Ριζώματα Βιώματα Παθήματα Αληθινές ιστορίες ΡΑΦΗΝΑ"*, διαβάζουμε:
“Τώρα, ας ξαναγυρίσουμε πάλι στο 1932—33.
Στην εποχή αυτή αρχίζουν να δρομολογούνται τα πρώτα βαποράκια στο λιμάνι, για να εξυπηρετήσουν τη συγκοινωνία με τα λιμάνια της Εύβοιας και την ¶νδρο. Ως τότε τη συγκοινωνία την έκαναν καΐκια. Ας θυμηθούμε μερικά από εκείνα τα πραγματικά ωραία καραβόσκαρα, όπως την *«Τροκάνα»* (Μαρμάρι) του καπετάν Λευτέρη του Αναγνώστη Χατζή από το Μαρμάρι, το *«Καβοντόρο»* του Διονύση του Κολέθρα και τον *«Κότσικα»* του καπετάν Γιάννη του Μαμμά από την Κάρυστο, του καπετάν Κορδόνη από τα Στύρα και τι θαλασσόλυκοι όλοι τους! Τους θαυμάζαμε με τις χειμωνιάτικες φουρτούνες πώς έβρισκαν αυτή τη, μικρή τότε τρύπα, που τη λέγαμε λιμάνι, να χωθούν μέσα μʼ οχτώ και εννιά μπωφόρ.

Πρώτος έφερε βαπόρι ο Τριγλιανός εφοπλισμός Φίλιππας Καβουνίδης, *το «Τρίγλια».* Σε πολύ λίγο όμως διάστημα έφεραν και οι γνωστοί τότε Καρυστινοί εφοπλιστές αδελφοί Τόγια, το *«Κάρυστος»* και σχεδόν αμέσως ο Στριφούλης το βαποράκι «*Αετός»*, όλα αυτά σχεδόν μέσα σ' ένα καλοκαίρι. Τα καΐκια, σχεδόν όλα, υποχώρησαν, αλλά μεταξύ των βαποριών άρχισε φοβερός συναγωνισμός.
Τα γραφεία των πλοίων δεν ήσαν οργανωμένα, όπως τώρα με πρακτορεία εδώ και στην Αθήνα. Τα εισιτήρια κόβονταν μέσα στο βαπόρι, γι' αυτό γίνονταν ομηρικοί καβγάδες για την προσέλευση επιβατών, ως και ανταγωνισμός στα εισιτήρια.
- Τζάμπα και μια μακαρονάδα! φώναζε στο λιμάνι ο μακαρίτης ο Καβουνίδης.
- Εδώ πατριώτες Καρυστινοί! φώναζε ο Τόγιας.
Στο τέλος, αναγκάστηκαν και προσέλαβαν και κράχτες, μπράβους, νταήδες, για να τραβούν τον κόσμο στο δικό του βαπόρι ο καθένας. Θυμάμαι ο Καβουνιδης προσέλαβε έναν δικό μας παλικαρά, τον γνωστό Στάθη Πιρπιρή, πολύ δυνατόν στα χέρια και πολύ ψύχραιμο, που δεν κιότεβε με τίποτε. Ο Τόγιας έφερε από την Κάρυστο έναν άλλο παλικαρά, τον Λυκούργο τον Ζούμπερη και ο Στριφούλης έναν πρόσφυγα Βουρλιώτη, τον Αριστείδη τον Κεχαγιόγλου. Χαρά για μας τους πιτσιρικάδες κάθε μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι να παρακολουθούμε τους καβγάδες των νταήδων, ποιος θα πάρει τους περισσότερους επιβάτες, τα περισσότερα εμπορεύματα!
Στον ανταγωνισμόν αυτό, εκείνος που δεν άντεξε ήταν ο *Στριφούλης*, γιατί ο *Καβουνίδης* είχε βάση και υποστήριξη εδώ στη Ραφήνα, ο* Τόγιας*, που ήταν Καρυστινός, είχε πλάτες στην Κάρυστο. Εξάλλου, και οι δυο αυτοί ήσαν παλιοί εφοπλιστές κι ήξεραν όλα τα τερτίπια της δουλειάς, ενώ *ο Στριφούλης ήταν μεγαλέμπορος εποικιακών στην οδό Σοφοκλέους και θέλησε να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του και στα βαπόρια. Ήταν άσχετος ο άνθρωπος κι έτσι εγκατέλειψε.*
Όταν έμειναν μόνοι, ο *Καβουνίδης* και ο *Τόγιας*, κατόρθωσαν και μοίρασαν τα δρομολόγια κι εξυπηρέτησαν πια τις γραμμές αυτές ως την έναρξη του Ελληνοϊταλικου πολέμου. Αργότερα το «*Κάρυστος»* ο Τόγιας το αντικατά*στησε με άλλο πλοίο το *«Κωνσταντίνος»* και ο Καβουνίδης το *«Τρίγλια»* με το *«Αυλίς»,* το οποίο μάλιστα το βούλιαξαν τα γερμανικά στούκας μέσα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, όταν μας χτύπησαν το 1940.


Από τότε, ο Καβουνίδης δεν ξανάφερε βαπόρι στη Ραφήνα, ενώ ο Τόγιας και ο διάδοχος του Γεωργιάδης είχαν βαπόρια στη Ραφήνα περίπου ως το 1970, γιατί ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η κίνηση του λιμανού όλα αυτά τα προπολεμικά, αλλά και τα κατοχικά ακόμη χρόνια.» 


Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η εξαιρετική φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει εδω ο καλός φίλος Λεονάρδος Β. δείχνει το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στα 1940 και όχι στα 1946-1947.
Πιθανόν, λοιπόν, να πρόκειται για το πλοίο *"Αυλίς"* που βυθίστηκε μέσα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.


Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Nicholas Peppas, paroskayak, Ellinis, Esperos, Α. Μώλος, polykas, Rocinante, Avenger, Leo, Νίκο, Appia 1978, seaways lover, cosmas, Μαστροκώστας, Ben Bruce, sylver23, vinman, trakman, Καπετάν Αντρέα, scoufgian, britanis και Henry Casciaro.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αναζητώντας στοιχεία για το περίφημο πλοίο *"Αετός"* βρήκαμε ότι βαπόρι με το ίδιο όνομα ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα την δεκαετία του '30.  Συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο *"Αετός"* ανήκε στον κύριο *Στριφούλη,* μεγαλέμπορο εποχιακών στην οδό Σοφοκλέους.  Δεν ξέρω αν το πλοίο είναι το ίδιο με αυτό στην παραπάνω καταχώριση. Φαίνεται να έχουν μια χρονική διαφορά, σχεδόν, 25 χρόνων.
> ....
> “Τώρα, ας ξαναγυρίσουμε πάλι στο 1932—33.
>  Στην εποχή αυτή αρχίζουν να δρομολογούνται τα πρώτα βαποράκια στο λιμάνι, για να εξυπηρετήσουν τη συγκοινωνία με τα λιμάνια της Εύβοιας και την ¶νδρο. Ως τότε τη συγκοινωνία την έκαναν καΐκια.


Dear Roi Baudoin:  This is a wonderful analysis that will make us read even more material to discover the importance of the Rafina harbor/port or simply pier at the beginning of the 1900s.  I will read your research carefully tis evening but I have several things to point out:
1.   The ad is guaranteed to be from July 16, 1908
2.   The ship is advertised as a "steamship/_atmoploion_" not as a boat
3.   The schedule presented is very "official"  not a special crusie or summer activity
4.   I know _Aetos_ appears also in the very early 1930s but this is reasonable. Twenty five years in service is not unusual.
5. Please note that the _1908 Aetos_ was managed by a similar store (apikoiaka) on Sofokleous Street as well

More after I read your big article and review some points

----------


## sylver23

Αντωνη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Πιστευω οτι η ερευνα που κανεις και ολα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις για το λιμανι της ραφηνας ειναι κατι το ανεκτιμητο.
Θα ηταν κατι το εξαιρετικο αμα γινονταν ολα αυτα να τα συγκεντρωσεις και να τα δουμε καποια στιγμη σε βιβλιο!
Για την ιστορια του λιμανιου της ραφηνας ο καθενας μπορει να κανει μια απλη αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ και να βρει καποια πραγματα ετσι ξερα.Αλλα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις εσυ δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν.Μεσα απο τις αφηγησεις ανθρωπων μαθαινεις πολυ καλυτερα για ενα τοπο απο μια απλη και ''κρυα'' ιστορικη αναφορα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αντωνη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Πιστευω οτι η ερευνα που κανεις και ολα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις για το λιμανι της ραφηνας ειναι κατι το ανεκτιμητο.
> Θα ηταν κατι το εξαιρετικο αμα γινονταν ολα αυτα να τα συγκεντρωσεις και να τα δουμε καποια στιγμη σε βιβλιο!
> Για την ιστορια του λιμανιου της ραφηνας ο καθενας μπορει να κανει μια απλη αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ και να βρει καποια πραγματα ετσι ξερα.Αλλα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις εσυ δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεθουν.Μεσα απο τις αφηγησεις ανθρωπων μαθαινεις πολυ καλυτερα για ενα τοπο απο μια απλη και ''κρυα'' ιστορικη αναφορα


Sylver23: We are neither "everybody" nor are we giving "dry things". These are the clear facts from the Greek newspapers. And I was not aware of anyone having presented before in this forum true, documented schedules of ships leaving from Rafina in 1908. 

Antonis is providing a most valuable contribution as he has talked to many of the locals who are now in their 80s and 90s, or even dead. We appreciate this very much. But to cross out the rest of the information is not the proper way of doing things.

I hope this nautilia.gr forum is not simply a forum where innocent bystanders try to recognize a bow, a stern or a window of a ship, but a true venue where true, well documented information is presented. If not, then we might as well close shop and go home...

Cheers

----------


## Ellinis

Ο εντοπισμός της αφετηρίας της Ραφήνας ως σταθμός ακτοπλοϊκών φαίνεται πως δεν είναι όσο εύκολος πίστευα... Το θέμα μπερδεύτηκε λίγο, καθώς από οσο καταλαβαίνω υπήρχαν τρεία ΑΕΤΟΣ. 

Το "εύκολο" είναι αυτό που ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα το 1927-33 για την Ατμοπλοϊα Ρίγγα. Το λέω "εύκολο" γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για αυτό. Είναι το ΑΕΤΟΣ που απεικονίζεται στον πίνακα του Βελέτζα που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Το ΑΕΤΟΣ του Ρίγγα δεν φαίνεται να πέρασε ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα.

Το άλλο ΑΕΤΟΣ είναι αυτό του Στριφούλη που ταξίδεψε ως ΑΕΤΟΣ το 1933-41. Είναι αυτό που αναφέρη η πηγή του Αντώνη, και που βυθίστηκε το 1941 στου Ωρεούς.

Και τώρα ανακαλύπτω και ένα ΑΕΤΟΣ του 1908, από τα δρομολόγια που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο εντοπισμός της αφετηρίας της Ραφήνας ως σταθμός ακτοπλοϊκών φαίνεται πως δεν είναι όσο εύκολος πίστευα... Το θέμα μπερδεύτηκε λίγο, καθώς από οσο καταλαβαίνω υπήρχαν τρεία ΑΕΤΟΣ. 
> 
> Το "εύκολο" είναι αυτό που ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα το 1927-33 για την Ατμοπλοϊα Ρίγγα. Το λέω "εύκολο" γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για αυτό. Είναι το ΑΕΤΟΣ που απεικονίζεται στον πίνακα του Βελέτζα που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Το ΑΕΤΟΣ του Ρίγγα δεν φαίνεται να πέρασε ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Το άλλο ΑΕΤΟΣ είναι αυτό του Στριφούλη που ταξίδεψε ως ΑΕΤΟΣ το 1933-41. Είναι αυτό που αναφέρη η πηγή του Αντώνη, και που βυθίστηκε το 1941 στου Ωρεούς.
> 
> Και τώρα ανακαλύπτω και ένα ΑΕΤΟΣ του 1908, από τα δρομολόγια που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως τίποτα.


Thanks for this addition. Miramar does not help either as it has none of the early _Aetos_.... One thing is for sure. I have a 1920 booklet with Athenian stores. It includes a store for _apoikiaka_ by _Mavrommatis_ in Sophokelous. This is the same shop where one could buy tickets according to the alleged ad ... Let's hope this one does not turn out like _Kafireus_...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με την ψηφιοποίηση των εφημερίδων κατέστη, πλέον, σχετικά εύκολη η αναζήτηση άρθρων, διαφημιστικών καταχωρίσεων και φωτογραφιών σχετικών με την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας.
Η δυσκολία παραμένει για όσα έντυπα δεν έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί, τα οποία είναι και τα περισσότερα.

Επίσης, οι προσωπικές μαρτυρίες από ανθρώπους που έζησαν τα λιμάνια και τα πλοία της παλιάς εποχής αποτελούν ανεκτίμητης αξίας ντοκουμέντο, καθώς οι καταγραφές σε βιβλία και εφημερίδες είναι σχετικά λιγοστές για την περίοδο πριν από τα 1930.
Για το λόγο αυτό, οι καταγραφές που έχουμε για την προπολεμική εποχή είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες.
_Το δύσκολο είναι να μπορέσουν να μετατραπούν σε γραπτό κείμενο (απομαγνητοφώνηση).
_
Με την εμφάνιση, βέβαια, σχετικών ναυτιλιακών εντύπων (π.χ. *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ")* οι πηγές πολλαπλασιάζονται. 

Πάμε να δούμε τώρα μια όμορφη περιγραφή του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας στο φύλλο της εφημερίδας *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ" (Κυριακή 12 Ιουλίου 1920).
*
Ο ελληνικός στρατός προελαύνει.
Στο εξώφυλλο της εφημερίδας διαβάζουμε.
*"Ο ελληνικός στρατός διέβη τον Έβρο και σαρώνει τον Ταγιαρ"**.*

Να θυμίσουμε ότι στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80 το παλιό τυπογραφείο του *"ΕΜΠΡΟΣ"* μετατράπηκε σε θέατρο.
Εκεί παρακολουθήσαμε ορισμένες από τις καλύτερες θεατρικές μεταπολεμικές παραστάσεις (Τάσος Μπαντής, Γιώργος Κέντρος, Δημήτρης Καταλειφός, Ράνια Οικονομίδου, αλλά και Δημήτρης Μαυρίκιος).

Με πολύ κόπο μια πρόχειρη μεταφορά του αποσμάσματος που αφορά το λιάνι της Ραφήνας από το άρθρο "ΑΤΤΙΚΑ ΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ" (Εντυπώσεις της Ημέρας). Το γράφει κάποιος αρθρογράφος που αναφέρεται ως *"ΠΕΖΟΠΟΡΟΣ".*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Nicholas Peppas, τον Ellinis, τον gtogias, τον sylver 23, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον paroskayak, τον Rocinante, τον Avenger, τον seaways lover, τον polyka και τον Μίλτο Χαλά.

"Εις τον όρμον της Ραφήνας βλέπομεν τήν αυτήν μέριμναν  του ιδιοκτήτου προς κατασκευήν έργων κοινωφελών. 0 λιμενίσκος  ¶ραφήν προέρχεται  από την πρωτοβουλίαν και τήν δαπάνην του κ. ¶λ.  Σκουζέ. Έκτισε και συντηρεί εκεί λιμενοβραχίονα εξήκοντα περίπου μέτρων μήκους, φθάνοντα εις  βάΘος 4 ½ μέτρων της θαλάσσης. Συνεκέντρωσε ούτως ο λιμήν της Ραφήνας την
κίνησιν πλοίων μεταξύ αυτού και των λιμένων της Ευβοίας Αλιβέρι, Μαρμάρι, Στούρα, Πεταλιοί, μέχρι Καρύστου και πολλών σημείων της Κέας και τινών της ¶νδρου. Όλα τά μερη αυτά συγκοινωνούν με την πρωτεύουσαν διά του λιμένος της Ραφήνας.
 Το δημόσιον ηναγκάσθη να ιδρύση εκεί τελωνοσταθμαρχείον. Αλλά   και   μέγα μέρος της ερχομένης εις τας Αθήνας ιχθυοπαραγωγής του Ευβοϊκού κόλπου  κομίζεται διά του λιμένος της Ραφήνας. ΚαθΆ εκάστην είκοσι, τριάκοντα καΐκια, συχνότατα     δε και ατμάκατοι, καθώς και ατμόπλοια, ως λ. χ. η «Κάρυστος» του Τόγια και άλλα, αγκυροβολούν εις τον λιμένα, εξυπηρετούντα την συγκοινωνίαν με τα αντικρυνά μέρη.
   Επίσης, η οδός που ενώνει τον  λιμενίσκον Ραφήνας   με  την  δημοσίαν οδόν του  Μαραθώνος, είς το εικοστό τέταρτον χιλιόμετρον, κατεσκευάσθη  και συντηρείται  υπό του ιδιοκτήτου. Είναι ωραία αμαξιτή οδός μήκους τριών και πλέον χιλιομέτρων και η συντήρησις της είθε νά εχρησίμευε  ως παράδειγμα διά τήν αθλιεστάτην δημοσίαν οδόν. Και το μέγα τούτο κτήμα είναι το μόνον εις την Αττική, που έχει τηλεφωνίκήν εγκατάστασιν, γενομένην με δαπάνας του ιδιοκτήτου. Δύνασθε νά συνεννοθήτε τηλεφωνικώς με το Πικέρμι, και με τήν Ραφήνα, διότι ο ιδιοκτήτης παρεχώρησε τήν τηλεφωνικήν    γραμμήν προς εκμετάλλευσιν  είς το δημόσιον."
 
_Εφημερίδα "ΕΜΠΡΟΣ", Κυριακή 12 Ιουλίου 1920_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Auto einai eklphktiko kainourio stoixeio. Mprabo!

N

----------


## Ellinis

Στα Lloyds Register του 1928 αναφέρει ένα πλοίο ΑΕΤΟΣ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:

Ναυπηγημένο το 1869 στα J&G.Thomson, Glasgow
ex-L'ESPIEGLE (γιότ), COLUMBA 
174 grt, 143.1 x 21.5 ft. Ιδιοκτησίας Γ.Μαραγγίδη.

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι αυτό το 1ο ΑΕΤΟΣ, αυτό που φαίνεται στα δρομολόγια του 1908 να περνάει από τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στα Lloyds Register του 1928 αναφέρει ένα πλοίο ΑΕΤΟΣ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:
> 
> Ναυπηγημένο το 1869 στα J&G.Thomson, Glasgow
> ex-L'ESPIEGLE (γιότ), COLUMBA 
> 174 grt, 143.1 x 21.5 ft. Ιδιοκτησίας Γ.Μαραγγίδη.
> 
> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι αυτό το 1ο ΑΕΤΟΣ, αυτό που φαίνεται στα δρομολόγια του 1908 να περνάει από τη Ραφήνα.


Ah thank you very much!!!!! Let me do some checking now! Our friend Clydesite shows her as a small ship (174 tons about 45 m length and 6.5 m width) and does not know what happened to her! 
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=23329


Several less important mentions of the ship in Hunt's Yachting Magazine of 1870 http://books.google.com/books?id=on4...esult&resnum=1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _                     Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Ellinis 
> Το "εύκολο" είναι αυτό που ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα το 1927-33 για την Ατμοπλοϊα Ρίγγα. Το λέω "εύκολο" γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία για αυτό. Είναι το ΑΕΤΟΣ που απεικονίζεται στον πίνακα του Βελέτζα που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Το ΑΕΤΟΣ του Ρίγγα δεν φαίνεται να πέρασε ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Το άλλο ΑΕΤΟΣ είναι αυτό του Στριφούλη που ταξίδεψε ως ΑΕΤΟΣ το 1933-41. Είναι αυτό που αναφέρη η πηγή του Αντώνη, και που βυθίστηκε το 1941 στου Ωρεούς.
> 
> Και τώρα ανακαλύπτω και ένα ΑΕΤΟΣ του 1908, από τα δρομολόγια που παρέθεσε ο Νικόλας. Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως τίποτα._


 Here is an ad for Riggas' *Aetos* from August 17, 1908. This closes the first part of the discussion. Indeed, "my *Aetos of 1908*" is a different (British) ship than the Riggas' *Aetos* which is American._

19280817 Aetos.jpg
_

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν πάτε μια βόλτα για  μπάνιο στο "Μπλε Λιμανάκι" θα δείτε έναν ορμίσκο που (εκτός από τα  κρυσταλλένια νερά) έχει μια ακτή με άμμο και φύκια (μπροστά μπροστά  μόλις κατεβαίνουμε τα σκαλάκια) και μια τσιμέντινη προβλήτα (στα  αριστερά όπως κατεβαίνουμε.). Αν ανεβείτε στο βράχο πάνω από την  προβλήτα και προχωρήσετε προς την πλευρά της Εύβοιας πάνω στα βράχια  (υπάρχει μονοπατάκι) θα δείτε ερείπια από κάτι σαν φάρο ( τα ανακάλυψα 8  ετών ψάχνοντας μέρος να καθίσω για να ψαρέψω, δεν διακρίνονται τόσο  εύκολα, βρίσκονται δίπλα στη θάλασσα σχεδόν μέσα). Υπήρξε ποτέ το "Μπλε  Λιμανάκι" το κύριο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας (ή έστω αλιευτικό καταφύγιο); Αν  ναι από πότε ως πότε (περιπου); 

Aνεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα ερείπια και την προβλήτα**  για τις οποίες μιλάω πριν: Στην πρώτη και στην δεύτερη τα ερείπια ,  στην 3 αν παρατηρήσετε την προβλήτα κάτι την γκρέμισε , στην 4 μια  φωτογραφία της θάλασσας μια μέρα του Μάη και στην 5 & την 6 η  προβλήτα. Όλες οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν την τρίτη ή την έκτη μέρα του  Πάσχα.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και μια της προβλήτας*

----------


## τοξοτης

> Here is an ad for Riggas' *Aetos* from August 17, 1908. This closes the first part of the discussion. Indeed, "my *Aetos of 1908*" is a different (British) ship than the Riggas' *Aetos* which is American. 
> _19280817 Aetos.jpg_


Αγαπητέ Νίκο διαβάζω το <διαφημιστικό> της ΡΙΓΓΑΣ και εκτός λάθους (είπαμε δεν είμαι καλός γνώστης) βλέπω ότι η ταχύτητα του πλοίου θα πρέπει να ήταν φανταστική για την εποχή , 18 μίλια δεν ήταν και λίγα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο διαβάζω το <διαφημιστικό> της ΡΙΓΓΑΣ και εκτός λάθους (είπαμε δεν είμαι καλός γνώστης) βλέπω ότι η ταχύτητα του πλοίου θα πρέπει να ήταν φανταστική για την εποχή , 18 μίλια δεν ήταν και λίγα


Αγαπητε Τοξοτη

Δεν ειναι λαθος! Μαλλον τοση ηταν η ταχυτητα του.  Ξεκινα απο το αρθρο #5 της
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246 και διαβασε οτι εχουμε για το τριτο _Αετος_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *Θανάση Πιστικίδη* *"Ριζώματα Βιώματα Παθήματα Αληθινές ιστορίες ΡΑΦΗΝΑ"*, διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα 152:

_"....Από τις αρχές Ιουνίου του '41 άρχισαν, λοιπόν, τα δρομολόγια της διαφυγής με πρώτο από πλευράς Λόλα το Π/Κ "Παναγιά" του Καπεταν Σταμάτη Τσατρά από τις Ράχες της Ικαρίας. Μέσα στον Ιούνιο και κάτω από τη μύτη των Γερμανών, ο καπετάν Σταμάτης έκανε δυο δρομολόγια στον Τσεσμέ Μικράς Ασίας μ' επιβάτες Έλληνες αξιωματικούς και πολιτικά πρόσωπα._

_Επίσης, όλο το καλοκαίρι έγιναν πολλά δρομολόγια, τόσο από τον πιο πάνω καπετάνιο, όσο κι από τον Καρυστινό καπετάνιο Καδή με το Π/Κ "Αγία Κυριακή" και από τον καπετάνιο Κώστα Γιαγκουδάκη με το Π/Κ "Αγία Παρασκευή" με ναυτολογικά χαρτιά, που τα θεωρούσαν οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί και με προοσρισμό τα Καρδάμηλα της Χίου, τον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας, το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου._

_Επίσης, το Π/Κ ανεμότρατα του Τζαμαλούκα με καπετάνιο το φίλο Χρυσό Λέου, έκανε άλλα δυο δρομολόγια στον Τσεσμέ και άλλα με άλλον καπετάνιο._
_Δεκαεννέα δρομολόγια πραγματοποίησε ο καπετάν Σταμάτης Τσατράς και δεκαεετά ο καπετάν Κώστας Γιαγκουδάκης, όχι όμως όλα από τη Ραφήνα. Δρομολόγια έκανα και μέσα από το λμάνι του Πειραιά, από το Λαύριο και αλλού."_

Η ιστορία του "*Αγία Κυριακή"* και των άλλων καϊκιών είναι πολύ μεγάλη και θα χρειαστούν πολλές καταγραφές.
Λέγεται ότι το *"Αγία Κυριακή"* αφέθηκε να σαπίσει στη Ραφήνα.
Ο καπετάνιος *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* μας είχε αναφέρει στις συνεντεύξειε ςπου του πήραμε ότι δεν ήταν σίγουρος αν το καίκι που αφέθηκε να σαπίσει στη Ραφήνα ήταν το ιστορικό "Αγία Κυριακή".
Για όσα μας ανέφερε ο *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* θα επανέλθοθμε σύντομα.

Εδώ, ένα άρθρο από εφημερίδα που μας παραχώρησε ο *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος.*
Ραφήνα 1940.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Αντώνη
Διαβασα τα περί ΑΓΙΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ και ψάχνοντας βρήκα το πιό κάτω δημοσίευμα.
Πηγή :/www.chiosnet.gr/news_headtitles_analysis_gr.asp?newspaper=1&newid=  1434

*H απελευθέρωση της Xίου απ’ τους Γερμανούς στις 10/9/44*
Eπιμνημόσυνες δεήσεις, κάποιος πανηγυρικός, μια κατάθεση στεφάνων στο άγαλμα του ήρωα Iάσονα Kαλαμπόκα και «καθαρίσαμε» και φέτος με την επέτειο της απελευθέρωσης του νησιού απ' τους Γερμανούς που θα τιμηθεί αύριο αλλά έγινε στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 1944. 
H εφημερίδα μας περιμένοντας κάποτε οι εκπαιδευτικοί του νησιού να τολμήσουν τη συγγραφή της τοπικής ιστορίας, που να διδάσκεται στα σχολεία μας, καταθέτει το λιτό αυτό αφιέρωμα απ' το βιβλίο του ασυρματιστή του I. Kαλαμπόκα Παν. Kαρασούλη «Συμμαχική στρατιωτική αποστολή και Eθνική Aντίσταση». 
Για να διαβαστεί σωστά το απόσπασμα του βιβλίου που αφορά την απελευθέρωση μαζί με τα χειρόγραφα τηλεγραφήματα του Π. Kαρασούλη προς το Eλληνικό Στρατηγείο της M. Aνατολής, θα πρέπει επιγραμματικά ειδικά οι νέοι να σημειώσουν τα εξής: Mετά την ηρωική αντίσταση του 1940 στον Mουσολίνι, η χώρα μας δέχεται την επίθεση των ορδών του Xίτλερ. Σκλαβιά και πυκνό σκοτάδι, πείνα και όλεθρος και στο νησί μας, οι νέοι για να μην επιστρατευτούν στα εργοστάσια στρατόπεδα της Γερμανίας φεύγουν λαθραία στον Tσεσμέ και από εκεί στην Aίγυπτο όπου βρίσκεται εξόριστη η κυβέρνηση και οργανωμένα τμήματα του ελληνικού στρατού. 
Aπό 'κει φεύγουν I. Kαλαμπόκας και Π. Kαρασούλης με την εντολή κατασκοπίας των Γερμανών στο νησί μας και σύνδεσής τους με τα ντόπια αντάρτικα σώματα (EΛAΣ - EΛAN). O Kαλαμπόκας δύο μέρες πριν την απελευθέρωση δολοφονείται απ' τους Γερμανούς. 
H συνέχεια στο βιβλίο του Π. Kαρασούλη: 
«Σάββατο, 9 Σεπτεμβρίου. Tηλεγραφήματα στο Kάιρο. «Mεγάλη προετοιμασία Γερμανών προς αναχώρησιν. Λέγεται αναχωρήσουν δια Tουρκίαν stop. Γραφεία διελύθησαν, αποσκευές υλικά συγκεντρούνται Προκυμαία προ Tριγώνου προς φόρτωσιν stop. Πλοία, όμως, δεν υπάρχουν στο λιμένα stop. Aνατινάξεις έγιναν». 
Την ίδια ημέρα οι Γερμανοί γύριζαν στους δρόμους της πόλης και του Kάμπου ομαδικά και νευρικοί. Eίχε διαδοθεί παντού πως τα στρατεύματα Kατοχής αποχωρούν. Aργά το βράδυ σύνδεσμος με πληροφορεί ότι ένα μεγάλο μεταγωγικό μπήκε στο λιμάνι. O γερμανός φρούραρχος ειδοποίησε το Nομάρχη Kουράση ότι οι Γερμανοί θα αναχωρήσουν την επόμενη μέρα. ¶λλες πληροφορίες εκείνο το βράδυ αναφέρουν ότι οι Γερμανοί συγκεντρώνουν πυρομαχικά και όπλα στην προκυμαία με σκοπό να τα καταστρέψουν και ότι άρχισαν να επιβιβάζονται στο μεταγωγικό. Tις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες ακούγονται οι πρώτες εκρήξεις. O κόσμος αγρυπνάει με αγωνία. 
Ξημέρωσε. H Xίος είναι ανάστατη. Oι καμπάνες κτυπούν χαρμόσυνα, παντού ακούγονται διάφοροι πυροβολισμοί. Ένας απόηχος, μια βοή, έρχεται από την πόλη. O μεγάλος βραχνάς της κατοχής φεύγει. Kαθισμένος εκεί στις πέτρες του γκρεμισμένου πύργου, πάνω στο ύψωμα, παρακολουθώ το οπλιταγωγό με τους Γερμανούς να φεύγει· *κάποιο καΐκι* *(«Aγία Kυριακή», του Xωρέμη) καίγεται έξω από την Mπέλλα* *Bίστα.* Mε παίρνει ένα κλάμα ανάμεικτο, χαρά και λύπη. H λευτεριά ήλθε, ο Iάσονας λείπει. 
Eτοίμασα ένα τηλεγράφημα για τη Σμύρνη· είχα ραντεβού στις 9 το πρωί. «Γερμανοί ανεχώρησαν εκ της νήσου stop. Στις τέσσερις η ώρα έφυγε και ο τελευταίος Γερμανός, αφού ανετίναξαν πετρέλαια και πυρομαχικά stop. Zήτω η λευτεριά stop. Eκατόν είκοσι δύο of δέκα». ..................................
..................................................  ..............................

Αν είναι το ίδιο καϊκι (που μάλλον είναι) τότε αυτό της Ραφήνας πρέπει να είναι άλλο μιας και αυτό κάηκε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Αντώνη
> Διαβασα τα περί ΑΓΙΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ και ψάχνοντας βρήκα το πιό κάτω δημοσίευμα.
> Πηγή :/www.chiosnet.gr/news_headtitles_analysis_gr.asp?newspaper=1&newid=  1434


Congratulations to both of you for all this great information

----------


## τοξοτης

Να παραθέσω μιά ακόμη μαρτυρία για το καϊκι ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ (του Χωρεμή ) που κάηκε στην Χίο.
..................................................  .............................................
Μανώλης Πάχος: Ο ναυπηγοξυλουργός 
..................................................  .............................................
Ο μαστρο-Μανώλης ο Πάχος λοιπόν, γεννήθηκε το 1918 στο Κοκκάρι της Σάμου από γονείς Συμιακούς. Ο πατέρας του ήταν και αυτός καραβομαραγκός, αλλά σε πιο μικρά σκαριά.
..................................................  ............................................
Μας είπε πολλά. Για τον ταρσανά που είχε στη Φτωχιά Προκυμαία, και στο Νοσοκομείο, για τις δουλειές του στο Βροντάδο, στην Αιγνούσα, στο Λιθί, στη Μυτιλήνη, στη Σάμο, για την περιπέτεια που είχε *στην Κατοχή με αφορμή το καΐκι «Αγία Κυριακή» του* *Χωρέμη,* το οποίο είχαν επιτάξει οι Γερμανοί και χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν καταδίωξη, για το πιο μεγάλο καΐκι που σκάρωσε, το γρι γρι του καπετάν Γιώργη του Αλατζά, 25 μέτρα μήκος.
Μας περιέγραψε τα εργαλεία και τα χνάρια που χρησιμοποιούσε, τη διαδικασία του σκαρώματος, τις αναλογίες που πρέπει να έχει ένα σκαρί, _-«για κάθε μέτρο μάκρους, 30 πόντους φάρδος »_ - για τους βοηθούς που είχε, και άλλα πολλά, όσα είναι φυσικό να μπορεί να διηγηθεί τόσο παραστατικά ένας άνθρωπος με την εμπειρία την αγάπη και την αφοσίωση στη δουλειά του όπως ο μάστρο-Μανώλης. 



http://aegeanwoodenwalls.blogspot.co...g-post_22.html

Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.
Μπορεί η μία μαρτυρία να επιβεβαιώνει την άλλη , όσον αφορά το καΐκι Αγια Κυριακή του Χωρεμή κατά τη περίοδο της κατοχής ΑΛΛΑ
μπορεί να είναι συνωνυμία και το γνωστό καΐκι να είναι αυτό της Ραφήνας που αναφέρει ο ROI

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *τοξότη*, εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα ανέβασες.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο άλλο *"Αγία Κυριακή".*
Το καΐκι της Ραφήνας ανήκε στον *Καρυστινό καπετάν Καδή.*

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το καΐκι επιβίωσε από τον πόλεμο.

Αυτό το οποίο δεν είναι σίγουρο είναι αν είναι το ίδιο καΐκι που αφέθηκε να σαπίζει στη Ραφήνα.
Σύμφωνα με τον καπετάνιο *Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο* δεν ήταν το καΐκι που αφέθηκε στη μοίρα του.

Ο καπετάνιος Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος μας είπε πολλά για το όλο θέμα.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε, κάποια στιγμή, να απομαγνητοφωνήσουμε τις συνεντεύξεις αυτές που μας έδωσε την άνοιξη του 2007.
Ο αγαπημένος μας καπετάνιος"έφυγε" για ένα ταξίδι μακρινό πέρισυ στα τέλη του Αυγούστου.

Για την ιστορία να παραθέσουμε τους στίχους του τραγουδιού με τίτλο *"Αγία Κυριακή"*, σε μουσική *Μίμη Πλέσσα* και στίχους του *Κώστα Βίρβου*, από τον δίσκο *"Θάλασσα Πικροθάλασσα"* που κυκλοφόρησε το *1973.*

Το πρωτοτραγούδησε η *Ρένα Κουμιώτη.*

_Το λέγαν ¶για Κυριακή
εκείνο το καΐκι
που στη σκλαβιά, στην κατοχή...

δούλευε στη διαφυγή
πάλευε για τη νίκη.

Αλεξάνδρεια - Ραφήνα
πήγαινε τα χρόνια εκείνα
και για μπάρκο μες στ' αμπάρια
είχε όλο παλικάρια.

Τώρα η ¶για Κυριακή
στην αμμουδιά σαπίζει
κι όταν τη βλέπω στο γιαλό
τρέχει το δάκρυ μου θολό
και η καρδιά ραγίζει.
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αναζητώντας στοιχεία για το περίφημο πλοίο *"Αετός"* βρήκαμε ότι βαπόρι με το ίδιο όνομα ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα την δεκαετία του '30.
> Συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο *"Αετός"* ανήκε στον κύριο *Στριφούλη,* μεγαλέμπορο εποχιακών στην οδό Σοφοκλέους.
> 
> -------------------------
> Στον ανταγωνισμόν αυτό, εκείνος που δεν άντεξε ήταν ο *Στριφούλης*, γιατί ο *Καβουνίδης* είχε βάση και υποστήριξη εδώ στη Ραφήνα, ο* Τόγιας*, που ήταν Καρυστινός, είχε πλάτες στην Κάρυστο. Εξάλλου, και οι δυο αυτοί ήσαν παλιοί εφοπλιστές κι ήξεραν όλα τα τερτίπια της δουλειάς, ενώ *ο Στριφούλης ήταν μεγαλέμπορος εποικιακών στην οδό Σοφοκλέους και θέλησε να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του και στα βαπόρια. Ήταν άσχετος ο άνθρωπος κι έτσι εγκατέλειψε.*


_Αετος του Στριφτουλη_


Ψαχνοντας για την μικρη θαλαμηγο *Κλεονικη* του 1921, βρηκα επι τελους το πλοιο *Αετος* του Στριφτουλη, που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το *Κλεονικη*!!!!

Φτιαχτηκε το 1901 σαν θαλαμηγος *Mandolin* στα ναυπηγια _Day and Summers_ στο Southampton. Ηταν των 125 τοννων και ειχε μηκος 114 ποδων (35. 7 μετρων) και πλατος μολις 17 ποδων (5.6 μετρων). Αλλαξε ιδιοκτητες το 1910 και εγινε το *Madrigal*.

Απο εκει το αγορασε η εταιρεια _Γ. Ζουγρης και Σια_ το 1920 και το ωνομασαν *Κλεονικη*. Ιδου ενα ταξιδακι της στις 18 Ιουνιου 1921. 

19210618 Kleoniki.jpg

Με το ιδιο ονομα, περασε στην εταιρεια _Σιατρα και Χατζηκωνσταντη_ το 1930.

Το 1934 ωνομαστηκε *Αετος* και αγοραστηκε απο τον Στριφτουλη, για του οποιου την ιστορια, κοιταξτε το αρ0ρο του φιλου μας _Roi Baudoin_ παρα πανω. Το 1940 περασε στην εταιρεια _Tατακη και Πολεμη_. Το Lloyd Register τo δειχνει για τελευταια φορα το 1945.

Aetos Kleoniki.jpg

Αλλος ενας γρυφος ελυθη

----------


## ge67

Πολύ καλές αυτές οι πληροφορίες. Μας διαφωτίζουν για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε σε δύσκολες εποχές που δεν ζήσαμε. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρούμε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από κάποιο αρχείο της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλά μπράβο στον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas* για την ανακάλυψη της ταυτότητας του *"Αετός" του Στριφτούλη.
*Η συμβολή του είναι καθοριστική, μιας και αποτελεί τον κινητήριο μοχλό της όλης αναμόχλευσης του παρελθόντος.
Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε και οπτικά αντοκουμέντα από το πλοίο αυτό.

Ας δούμε τώρα ένα ακόμα προπολεμικό πλοίο της Ραφήνας.

Είναι το περίφημο *"Κώστας".*
Μας το είχε περιγράψει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια ο καπετάνιος *Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος* πριν από δύο χρόνια.
Όταν το είδα στο φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα της Καρυστίας κατάλαβα πόσο ακριβής ήταν στην περιγραφή του ο μεγάλος Μουτσάτσος.

Εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε δρόμος γα το Αλιβέρι, οπότε το πλοίο πήγαινε μέχρι εκει.
Τις πιο πολλές φορές το ένα πλοίο διανυκτέρευε στην *¶νδρο* και το άλλο στο *Αλιβέρι.*
Το συνηθισμένο δρομολόγιο ήταν* Αλιβέρι-Στύρα-Ραφήνα-Κάρυστος-Γαύριο-Μπατσί.*
Μια φορά την εβδομάδα υπήρχε προέκταση του δρομολογίου για *Χαλκίδα.
*
Εδώ, λοιπόν, το *"Κώστας"* από το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα που επιμελήθηκε ο *Γιώργος Λυκουρόπουλος* με τίτλο *"Καρυστία ταξίδι στο χρόνο"* και κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *Κίνητρο Ε. Καλέμη.

*Προσέξτε, βέβαια, ότι η λεζάντα είναι λάθος, μιας και θεωρεί το "Κώστας" μεταπολεμικό πλοίο, ενώ είναι προπολεμικό. 
Το λεύκωμα έχει, ήδη, "αποπλεύσει" για τον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas.

*Φίλε* ge67,* κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση στη Ραφήνα.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Κώστας.jpg

Κώστας Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Το μονο που μπορω να πω εγω ειναι "ουδεν κρυπτον υπο την τρομερη ομαδα του Nautilia.gr"
Σας ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε δρόμος γα το Αλιβέρι, οπότε το πλοίο πήγαινε μέχρι εκει.
> Τις πιο πολλές φορές το ένα πλοίο διανυκτέρευε στην *¶νδρο* και το άλλο στο *Αλιβέρι.*
> Το συνηθισμένο δρομολόγιο ήταν* Αλιβέρι-Στύρα-Ραφήνα-Κάρυστος-Γαύριο-Μπατσί.*
> Μια φορά την εβδομάδα υπήρχε προέκταση του δρομολογίου για *Χαλκίδα.*
> 
> Κώστας.jpg
> 
> Κώστας Ραφήνα.jpg


_Roi Baudoin_ ( (πραγματικος Βασιλευς Βαλδουίνος ο μεγας)

Πραγματι εκπληκτικη ανακαλυψη!!!! Δινει μια αλλη ιδεα του πως γινοντουσαν τα ταξιδια στον Ευβοικο τον καιρο εκεινο. Βλεπεις, ολοι μας εχουμε φωτογραφιες των μεγαλων καραβιων... Αλλα στα μικρα τα ψαχνουμε και δεν εχουμε πολλα πραγματα!

ΥΓ: Και μπραβο για την ανακαλυψη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα εύσημα ανήκουν στον *Γιώργο Λυκουρόπουλο* που έκανε έναν τεράστιο αγώνα να μαζέψει όλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες.

Από εκεί και πέρα ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που συμβάλλουν στην ανακάλυψη όλων αυτών των κρυμένων θησαυρών.

Οι εκπλήξεις συνεχίζονται .....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χωρις σχολιο   18 Αυγουστου 1966

19660818 Rafina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

1957 (14 Σεπτεμβριου) και η Ραφηνα δεν εχει .. ενα σχολειο, ενα δρομο;;;

19570914 Rafina.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για πολλά χρόνια το Δημοτικό Σχολείο της Ραφήνας στεγαζόταν σ' ένα μικρό κτίσμα επί της οδού Αθηνών (πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι μας).

Με τον καιρό το κτίριο δεν μπορούσε, πλέον, να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες που αυξάνονταν συνεχώς.
Για το λόγο αυτό και μετά από πολλές προσπέθειες των κατοίκων κατασκευάστηκε καινούριο Δημοτικό Σχολείο.
Επικεφαλής της προσπάθεις ήταν *ο Θανάσης ο Πιστικίδης,* ο οποίος διετέλεσε και Πρόεδρος της Κοινότητας Ραφήνας.

Ο *Θανάσης ο Πιστικίδης,* ο συγγραφέας του παραπάνω άρθρου, έγραψε αρκετά βιβλία για την Ραφήνα και την ιστορία της.
Αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο του έχουμε, ήδη, ανεβάσει στο θέμα αυτό.

Ο γιός του, *Βασίλης Πιστικίδης,* είναι σήμερα Δημοτικός Σύβλουλος Ραφήνας και, μάλιστα, Αντιδήμαρχος.

----------


## paco

Φίλε βλέπω αυτό το post μετά από μήνες αλλά επειδή ξέρω το μέρος πρεέπει να σου πω ότι εκεί υπήρχε τσιμεντένια εξέδρα για βουτιές(!) τίποτε παραπάνω. Ούτε φάρος, ούτε λιμάνι, ούτε προβλήτα. Μια εξεδρούλα που την "έφαγε" η θάλασσα...λυπάμαι. (Δύσκολο να απαντήσεις σε παλιά posts...μπλέχτηκα, πρωτόμπαρκος γαρ :-))

----------


## ge67

Και εγώ έχω να μπω καιρό στο site αλλά έχω να πω τούτο:
Η εξέδρα για βουτιές κατασκευάστηκε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ μετά το 1982 από όταν (μέχρι και σήμερα) παραθερίζω πιο πάνω από το Μπλε Λιμανάκι. Δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στο 1984, 1985, 1986 κάπου εκεί γιατί θυμάμαι ότι έφτιαχναν γενικώς την παραλία με τσιμεντένια "καθίσματα" για να εξυπηρετήσουν τον κόσμο (τότε ήταν που έπεσε ένα γερό στρώμα τσιμέντου εκεί που σήμερα ξαπλώνει ο κόσμος). Τώρα το τι είχε από κάτω και "πάτησε" το τσιμέντο είναι αντικείμενο έρευνας γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς τσιμέντο πάνω σε βράχο που βρέχεται συνεχώς είναι αδύνατο να σταθεί (σίγουρα μπήκαν τούβλα). Έχω κάνει πάμπολλες βουτιές από το σημείο αυτό (19-30 ετών βέβαια) και απλά επικαλούμαι μαρτυρία άλλου παραθεριστή που μπαίνει σε αυτό το site (νομίζω ο giorgos_249).
Έχω όμως την εντύπωση, κοιτώντας πάλι τη φωτογραφία, πως το σημείο που επικαλείται ο φίλος giorgos_249 είναι κάποια μέτρα μακριά από το σημείο που λέω εγώ και δείχνει πράγματι να υπήρχε κάτι εκεί πάνω. Για το σημείο αυτό σίγουρα δε γνωρίζω να έπεσε τσιμέντο από το 1982 και μετά που εγώ παραθερίζω.
Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές και εύχομαι να υπάρξει και άλλη συμμετοχή από την περιοχή γιατί είναι πραγματικά ένα υπέροχο μέρος στο οποίο θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να μείνω μόνιμα.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φίλε βλέπω αυτό το post μετά από μήνες αλλά επειδή ξέρω το μέρος πρεέπει να σου πω ότι εκεί υπήρχε τσιμεντένια εξέδρα για βουτιές(!) τίποτε παραπάνω. Ούτε φάρος, ούτε λιμάνι, ούτε προβλήτα. Μια εξεδρούλα που την "έφαγε" η θάλασσα...λυπάμαι. (Δύσκολο να απαντήσεις σε παλιά posts...μπλέχτηκα, πρωτόμπαρκος γαρ :-))


*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39771&d=1242583836*

*Αυτό το σημείο βρίσκεται εκεί που σκάει το κύμα ( στη βόρεια πλευρά)*
*Σε ευθεία περίπου απέναντι και εντός του κόκκινου κύκλου (φωτογραφία 1) υπάρχει άλλη μια τέτοια επιφάνεια αλλά δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω με τη μηχανή καθώς φοβάμαι μη σκάσει κανα κύμα και μου χαλάσει τη μηχανή...*

*Αυτά δεν κατασκευάστηκαν για βουτιές γιατί όποιος τολμήσει να βουτήξει από εκεί απλά θα σπάσει το λαιμό του.* *(φωτο 3(2))*

*Επίσης μιλώντας με τον ge67 έμαθα ότι μέσα στο βράχο υπάρχουν μικροί κρίκοι μπηγμένοι αρκετά βαθιά. Αυτοί εξυπηρετούσαν τις βάρκες που έδεναν. Είναι σίγουρο ότι εκεί κάποια στιγμή έδεναν βάρκες. Αν κάνεις μια ΚΑΛΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ στο βράχο πίσω από την αμμουδιά (φωτο 2) θα βρεις τέτοιους γάντζους αλλά είναι δύσκολο γιατί έχουν ίδιο χρώμα με το βράχο και πολλοι είναι κρυμμένοι πίσω από αναρριχητικά φυτά.* 

*Όταν επισκεφτώ τη Ραφήνα αν έχει καλό καιρό θα κατέβω να φωτογραφίσω τους κρίκους.*

*Εντός των κόκκινων κύκλων ( φωτο 2) κατά πάσα πιθανότητα υπάρχουν.* 

*Όσο για την εξέδρα δε γνωρίζω πολλά πράγματα.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. Ι: 1908−1965
ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΕΤΟΣ 
*
Στην προσπαθεια μας να ανακαλυψουμε ποτε ξεκινησαν τα ταξιδια επιβατηγων πλοιων απο την Ραφηνα προς την Καρυστο και τα νησια, εχουμε ηδη βρει μερικα απροσδοκητα στοιχεια για την προπολεμικη εποχη.

Ξερουμε τωρα οτι το 1908 υπηρχαν δυο προσπαθειες απο μικρες εταιρειες με αγνωστα σε μας πλοια. Πρωτα ηταν το πλοιο *Ραφηνα* (εδω αγγελια της 11ης Φεβρουαριου 1908 )   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=111  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=116
19080211.jpg

Μερικους μηνες αργοτερα εμφανισθηκε και το πλοιο *Αετος* (εδω αγγελια στις 10 Ιουλιου 1908 ) για το οποιο δεν ξερουμε πολλα πραγματα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246.   Επισης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...39&postcount=3  ο Ellinis και εγω παρουσιασαμε μερικα στοιχεια για το πλοιο που μαλλον ανηκε σε ενα Μαυρομματη το 1908 και σε ενα Μαραγγιδη το 1928.  Επισης εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=21
19080710 Aetos.jpg

Αλλα οι συγχρονοι δημοσιογραφοι μας πληροφορουν εμεσως οτι δεν υπηρχε πραγματικο λιμανι στην Ραφηνα, ουτε καν καλοι δρομοι και συγκοινωνια (εδω  ανακοινωση απο τις 2 Μαρτιου 1909).
19090302 Rafina.jpg

Επισης ενα ενδιαφερον στοιχειο ειναι οτι η _Aκτοπλοια Τογια_ ειχε πλοια που ανεβοκατεβαιναν τον Νοτιο Ευβοικο, ιδιως το (πρωτο) *Καρυστος* και το _Μινα_, αλλα δεν σταματουσαν στην Ραφηνα. Ιδου εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...09&postcount=9

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. ΙΙ: 1908−1965
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ, ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ, ΑΕΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΙΦΤΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΛΙΣ*

Γυρω στα 1925 ανακαλυπτουμε (ευγενη φροντιδι _Roi Baudoin_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=36) το *Κωστας* του _Τογια_ που φαινεται οτι σταματουσε στην Ραφηνα, αλλα χωρις να ξεκινα απο εκει. Η φωτογραφια δινει τα δρομολογια του. 
Kostas.jpg

Το μεγαλο λιμανι της Μεσογαιας την εποχη εκεινη ηταν το Λαυριο οπου σταματουσαν ολα τα αλλα πλοια του _Τογια_, πλοια οπως το *Βασιλικη* και το *Κωνσταντινος Τογιας*. Επισης την εποχη εκεινη αλλα δρομολογια γονοντουσαν με πολλα καικια. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=13
Konstantinos.jpg

Την ιδια εποχη, εχουμε πληροφοριες οτι και αλλα επιβατηγα περνουσαν απο την Ραφηνα. Επι παραδειγματι, αναφερεται το *Τριγλια* του _Φιλιππου Καβουνιδη_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44161, αλλα δεν εχω βρει σχετικα δρομολογια. Ο  Roi Baudoin  ομως εχει  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=148682



> Βέβαια, και πριν από τον πόλεμο υπήρχαν πλοία στη Ραφήνα, τα οποία έκαναν το δρομολόγιο από την ¶νδρο για Κάρυστο-Ραφήνα-Αλιβέρι. Προπολεμικά, το ένα πλοίο ξεκινούσε το πρωΐ από το Αλιβέρι, ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα, γύρω στις 11:00 π.μ., και μετά συνέχιζε για Κάρυστο-Μπατσί, όπου και διανυκτέρευε.
> Το άλλο πλοίο ξεκινούσε από το Μπατσί για Κάρυστο-Ραφήνα (έφτανε γύρω στις 12:00) και μετά συνέχιζε για Αλιβέρι, όπου και διανυκτέρευε. Τα ονόματα αυτών των πλοίων ήταν "*Αετός*" (του Στριφούλη), "*Κώστας*" και με ερωτηματικά το "*Τρίγλια*" του Καβουνίδη (αυτό το αναφέρει ο Θανάσης Πιστικίδης στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του "Ριζώματα - Βιώματα - Παθήματα)


Triglia.jpg


Μετα το δευτερο πλοιο ειναι το *Αετος* του Στριφτουλη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=34) και τελος το πασιγνωστο *Αυλις* του Καβουνιδη  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=avlis&page=2 Αλλα πρεπει να τονισω οτι εγω δεν βρηκα ποτε στοιχεια του *Αυλις* με δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα.
Avlis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. ΙΙΙ: 1908−1965
ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΓΙΑ

Λιγο μετα το τελος του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου, η Ραφηνα αρχισε να ειναι καποιο μικρο κεντρο ακτοπλοικης κινησεως, βασικα λογω του πλοιου *Καρυστος* που ειναι γνωστο σε πολλους και εχει πολυσυζητηθει εδω. Το πλοιο ανηκε στην εταιρεια _Τογια_. Εδω αγγελια απο τις 17 Απριλιου 1948. 
19480417 SofiaT Karystos.jpg

Και παρα κατω το *Καρυστος* το 1948 απο τον _Roi Baudoin_ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...52&postcount=1 
Karustos.jpg

Επισης μια αλλη ωραια φωτογραφια του *Καρυστος* εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...77&postcount=6
Karystos2.jpg


Πολυ πιο αναλυτικη παρουσιαση των δρομολογιων του *Καρυστος* εχουμε στις 10 Ιουνιου 1954
19540610 Karystos Kyknos.jpg

Και ιδου η Ραφηνα το 1952 ε/φ _Roi Baudoin_ απο το  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=60
Rafina 1952.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. ΙV : 1908−1965
ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ (ΡΕΝΑ) ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΛΛΑ (ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ)

Το 1957 εχουμε πιο σοβαρες προσπαθειες για ακτοπλοικη συγκοινωνια με τα νησια. Ιδου εδω  δυο ανακοινωσεις του Ναυτιλου. Εδω μια ανακοινωσις και μια σειρα δρομολογιων απο τις 24 Αυγουστου και 11 Νοεμβριου 1957, αντιστοιχως.
19570824 Nautilos Georgios F.jpg19571122 Nautilos Kyknos.jpg

Το *Ναυτιλος* εγινε λιγο αργοτερα γνωστο σαν το *Ρενα* του Φραγκουδακη!
Rena.jpg 

Μ' αυτο το ονομα περασε πολλα χρονια στην γραμμη Ραφηνας−Καρυστου. Εδω βλεπουμε μια λεπτομερη παρουσιαση δρομολογιων απο την Ραφηνα στην Καρυστο, Μαρμαρι, Στυρα και τα νησια στις 3 Ιουνιου 1960.
19600603 Rena Stella .jpg

Στην ιδια ανακοινωση βλεπουμε τα δρομολογια του *Στελλα*, του εξαιρετου Νορβηγικου επιβατηγου *Fjellstrand* που ειχε μολις φθασει στην Ελλαδα. Το *Στελλα* εγινε αργοτερο ο θρυλικος (πρωτος) *Πανορμιτης*
Fjell10.jpg

Τελος γυρω στο 1960 αρχισαν να κανουν μερικα δρομολογια και τα πολυ μικρα πορθμεια *Ιωαννης Π*  και *Αγιος Νικολαος*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. V 1945−1965
ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ

Συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια μου η πρωτη χρονια που εφυγε το *Μοσχανθη* απο την Ραφηνα ηταν το 1961.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196 
Moschanthi.jpg

Πραγματι βλεπουμε εδω τα αυξημενα δρομολογια του πλοιου στις 4 Απριλιου 1961 με την ευκαιρια του Πασχα. 
19610404 Moschanthi.jpg

Αυτη ηταν η δευτερη χρονια που το *Μοσχανθη* ειχε μπει σε γραμμη απο την Μεσογαια για τα νησια. Αλλα την προηγουμενη χρονια (1960) ξεκινουσε απο το Πορτο Ραφτη! Αντιπερισπασμος των αλλων δυο; Πιθανως.

Την ιδια χρονια, οι αρχες αρχιζουν να μιλουν σοβαρα για αυξηση των εγλατεστασεων του λιμανιου για να δεχθει περισσοτερα πλοια και επιβατες. Το αρθρο ειναι απο τις 31 Αυγουστου 1961 και αφηνει την εντυπωση οτι μεχρι τοτε η προσεγγισις ηταν στον παλιο μικρο μωλο με το τσιμεντοπλοιο.
19610831 RAfina.jpg

Το 1962 (2 Φεβρουαριου) βρισκουμε ακομη και την περιφημη ανακοινωση του πετρελαιοκινητου *Δοξα* που εκανε το δρομολογιο αγονου γραμμης των παραλιων Καφηρεως μεχρι τους Καλλιανους της ανατολικης Ευβοιας, δηλαδη παρακαμπτωντας τον Καβο ντ' Ορο!  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=20 Και ετσι καταλαβαινουμε οτι το 1962 μπορουσε να παει κανεις απο την Ραφηνα οχι μονο στην απεναντη ακτη της Ευβοιας αλλα ακομη και μεχρι την αλλη πλευρα της Ευβοιας που ηταν τοτε εντελως ανεκμεταλλευτη
19620202 Panorm Agones.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. VI: 1945−1965
ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ΡΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ

Στις 5 Ιουνιου 1964 εχουμε αλλη μια ανακοινωση του Υπουργειου Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας που μας δινει λεπτομερη δρομολογια των πλοιων της Ραφηνας, της *Μοσχανθης* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196, της *Ρενας*  (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25180, ακομη εκει!) και μιας αλλης εκπληξεως! Το πλοιο *Πινδος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58515 εμφανιζεται να κανει ταξιδια στα νησια ξεκινωντας απο την Ραφηνα...
Pindos.jpg

Κλεινοντας αυτη τη μικρη ιστορικη αναποληση, καλο ειναι να κοιταξουμε την κινηση των βασικων επιβατικων γραμμων στις 29 Ιουνιου 1966, προ σαραντα τριων ετων. Η κινηση απο την Ραφηνα προς τα νησια (μεχρι Συρο) ηταν πιο μεγαλη και απο την κινηση απο τον Πειραια για τις Ανατολικες Κυκλαδες!
19660629 Kinisis.jpg

To *Ελενα Π* μολις ειχε αρχισει να κανει ταξιδια απο την Ραφηνα!
Πως περασαν τα χρονια τοσο γρηγορα..

----------


## Ellinis

Στο "Ημερολόγιον της Μεγάλης Ελλάδος" (Γ. Δροσίνης, 1934)  περιγράφει με λεπτομέρειες την πρόσβαση στην Κάρυστο, από τη Ραφήνα. Δείτε το παρακάτω απόσπασμα, και στο σύνδεσμο υπάρχει ολόκληρο το κείμενο.
Το ΑΕΤΟΣ στο οποίο αναφέρεται είναι αυτό του Στριφούλη.    




> Έως τη Ραφήνα είναι ένα βήμα με τα λεωφορεία που κάμνουν τακτικά τη διαδρομή μεταξύ αυτής και των Αθηνών, ξεκινώντας από την οδό Μενάνδρου – μεγάλα και ευρύχωρα – με εισιτήριο είκοσι δραχμών. Από τη Ραφήνα έπειτα, εις τας 2μμ, τη συγκοινωνία εκτελούν με την Κάρυστο δύο ατμόπλοια, ο «Κώστας Τόγιας» και ο «Αετός», εναλλάξ το καθένα τρις της Εβδομάδος τακτικά, εντός δύο ωρών και μισής (είναι 22 μίλια το «δίαρμα» τούτο, δηλ. ο διάπλους του πορθμού) με εισιτήριο δραχμών τριάντα. Τη νύχτα και τα μεσάνυχτα ακόμη, ευρίσκεται από τη Ραφήνα και βενζινόπλοιο από την Κάρυστο. Και για την επιστροφή επίσης από την Κάρυστο, μέσον του παραλιακού χωριού Μαρμάρι, υπάρχει το βράδυ βενζινόπλοιο, αν θέλει κανείς να πεζοπορήσει έως το χωριό τούτο, που κείται δύο ώρες από την Κάρυστο, καταντικρύ των νησίδων Πεταλιών.



πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο "Ημερολόγιον της Μεγάλης Ελλάδος" (Γ. Δροσίνης, 1934)  περιγράφει με λεπτομέρειες την πρόσβαση στην Κάρυστο, από τη Ραφήνα. Δείτε το παρακάτω απόσπασμα, και στο σύνδεσμο υπάρχει ολόκληρο το κείμενο.
> _Παράθεση:_
> _ Έως τη Ραφήνα είναι ένα βήμα με τα λεωφορεία που κάμνουν τακτικά τη διαδρομή μεταξύ αυτής και των Αθηνών, ξεκινώντας από την οδό Μενάνδρου – μεγάλα και ευρύχωρα – με εισιτήριο είκοσι δραχμών. Από τη Ραφήνα έπειτα, εις τας 2 μμ, τη συγκοινωνία εκτελούν με την Κάρυστο δύο ατμόπλοια, ο Κώστας Τόγιας και ο Αετός, εναλλάξ το καθένα τρις της Εβδομάδος τακτικά, εντός δύο ωρών και μισής (είναι 22 μίλια το ↔δίαρμα≈ τούτο, δηλ. ο διάπλους του πορθμού) με εισιτήριο δραχμών τριάντα. Τη νύχτα και τα μεσάνυχτα ακόμη, ευρίσκεται από τη Ραφήνα και βενζινόπλοιο από την Κάρυστο. Και για την επιστροφή επίσης από την Κάρυστο, μέσον του παραλιακού χωριού Μαρμάρι, υπάρχει το βράδυ βενζινόπλοιο, αν θέλει κανείς να πεζοπορήσει έως το χωριό τούτο, που κείται δύο ώρες από την Κάρυστο, καταντικρύ των νησίδων Πεταλιών._
> 
> Το *ΑΕΤΟΣ* στο οποίο αναφέρεται είναι αυτό του Στριφούλη.    πηγή


Αρη. Πολυ ενδιαφερον και ευχαριστουμε. 

Ακομη προσπαθω να καταλαβω απο τα γραπτα σου και του Αντωνη ποσο ανεπτυγμενη ηταν η Ραφηνα το 1935, το 1940, η ακομη και το 1947. Το αρθρο του Γεωργιου Σωτηριαδη παρα πανω (1934) παρουσιαζει μια ευκολη προσβαση στην περιοχη ...  

Σε αλλο θεμα (μεταπολεμικο πλοιο *Καρυστος*), ανεβασα ενα αρθρο απο το _Εμπρος της_ 10ης Αυγουστου 1947 που αναφερεται στην Ραφηνα ως εξης:

_....Απαισια λεωφορεια, επανω σ' εναν ελεεινο δρομο, οδηγον τους τολμηρους Αθηναιους εως το ανυπαρκτον λιμανακι της Ραφινας, απ' οπου παλι ....._

Ποιος ξερει τι ακριβως συνεβη. Μηπως υπηρχε μια καποια υποδομη το 1930, πιθανως το 1935, που καταστραφηκε κατα τον πολεμο ωστε τα πραγματα να παρουσιαζονται τοσο ασχημα το 1947;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Nicholas Peppas* θέτει ένα σημαντικό ερώτημα:
_"Πόσο ανεπτυγμένη ηταν η Ραφήνα το 1935, το 1940, ή ακόμη και το 1947;"_
Το ίδιο ερώτημα απευθύνουμε και εμείς στις συζητήσεις που έχουμε, κατά καιρούς με τους  παλιούς Ραφηνιώτες.
Ο καθένας προσθέτει και από ένα μικρό λιθαράκι στο μεγάλο puzzle που λέγεται _"Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας"._

Η άφιξη των προσφύγων στα 1923 εδωσε μεγάλη ώθηση στη Ραφήνα.
Το μικρό ψαροχώρι αρχίζει να μεγαλώνει και να αναπτύσσεται.

Το λιμάνι είχε πάντα μεγάλη κίνηση.
Η Ραφήνα ήταν σκάλα για τα αλιευτικά, αλλά συνάμα αποτελούσε σημαντικό λιμάνι διακίνησης εμπορευμάτων.
Οι υποδομές, όμως, ήταν υποτυπώδεις και αποτελούσαν τροχοπέδη για την ανάπτυξη του λιμανιού και της πόλης.  

Ας διαβάσουμε όσα γράφει _ο Θανάσης Πιστικίδης_ στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του _"ΡΑΦΗΝΑ Ριζώματα - Βιώματα- Παθήματα Αληθινές Ιστορίες":_
 "Εκτός από τα πάρα πολλά ψαροκάικα, γρι - γρι, ανεμότρατες, τράτες, διχτυάρικα κλπ., είχε και φοβερή κίνηση εμπορευμάτων και προϊόντων. Απ' όλα τα νησιά καΐκια φορτωμένα ξεφόρτωναν καθημερινά. Αλλά και λόγω της ανυπαρξίας τότε χερσαίων συγκοινωνιών, λόγω της έλλειψης δρόμων, όλα τα εμπορεύματα από Χαλκίδα, Ωρεούς, Bόλο, ακόμα και από Θάσο, Καβάλα, Αλεξανδρούπολη, έρχονταν μέσω Ραφήνας. Αρκεί να υπολογίσει κανείς την τεραστία παραγωγή φρούτων, ιδίως των μήλων του Πηλίου.
Μήνες ολόκληρους καΐκια ξεφόρτωναν συνεχώς καφάσια. Και ακόμη την ανεξάντλητη παραγωγή σε zώα των νησιών και της Θράκης, που περνούσαν για τα σφαγεία των Αθηνών. Μπορεί λοιπόν να φαντασθεί κανείς την τεράστια κίνηση εκείνου του μικρού αλλά θαυματουργού λιμανιού. Και τι συνθήκες εργασίας, Θεέ μου!.. Πρωτογονισμός. Τίποτε δεν μπορούσε να πλευρίσει, μόνο καΐκια στη μικρή ξύλινη σκάλα του μόλου κι όλα περνούσαν από την πλάτη των εργατών λιμένος πάνω από ένα μαδέρι, μ' εξαίρεση μόνο τα μεγάλα Ζώα, που τα έριχναν με το βίντzι στη θάλασσα κι αυτά έβγαιναν κολυμπώντας.
Αλλά μήπως υπήρχε δρόμος για το λιμάνι;  Ένα στενό μονοπάτι υπήρχε μονάχα που με δυσκολία χωρούσε ένα αυτοκίνητο να κατέβει κάτω και με δυσκολία να μανουβράρει για να γυρίσει πάλι προς τα πάνω. Τα βράχια, πριν κοπούν και γίνουν τα μαγαζιά, κατέβαιναν ως τη θάλασσα κι άφηναν αυτό το στενό μονοπάτι γεμάτο πέτρες και λάσπες το χειμώνα και πέτρες και σκόνη το καλοκαίρι. Και οι λιμενεργάτες, και όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι, δεν είχαν πού να βάλουν το κεφάλι τους όταν έπιανε βροχή, μέσα στα 3—4 παραγκάκια των παραλαβητών ψαριών, «κούρνιαζαν» όλοι. Παρόλ' αυτά και παρόλες τις απάνθρωπες συνθήκες εργασίας, η δουλειά του λιμενεργάτη ήταν ένα ξεχωριστό επάγγελμα, προνομιούχο, γιατί είχε το καλύτερο, το μεγαλύτερο μεροκάματο και τα «τυχερά» του σε ψάρια, φρούτα και άλλα πολλά, αν και πολλοί άνθρωποι όμως σακατεύθηκαν εκεί κάτω.

Φωνές, διαμαρτυρίες, ενέργειες, για να γίνουν κάποια έργα στο λιμάνι, κάποιος δρόμος, δεν έφερναν κανένα αποτέλεσμα, και ας εισέπραττε το κράτος δια του τελωνείου μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά από τη διακίνηση αυτού όλου του εμπορικού όγκου με τον ειδικό τελωνειακό φόρο, που λέγονταν «διαπύλια τέλη». Αντιδρούσε φοβερά στην εξέλιΕη του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς, ο περίφημος ΟΛΠ και το Εμπορικό Επιμελητήριο του Πειραιά.
Κάτω απΆ αυτές τις άθλιες συνθήκες κινιόνταν κι εργάζονταν ένας ολόκληρος κόσμος κάτω στο λιμάνι. Λιμενεργάτες, ψαράδες, ιχθυέμποροι, έμποροι διαμετακομιστικού εμπορίου, επιβάτες, πληρώματα και τόσοι άλλοι, που έβγαζαν ένα ψωμί στο λιμάνι ή στη θάλασσα. Ούτε ένα καφενεδάκι για να βρουν ένα ποτήρι νερό.
Και αυτό κράτησε όλα τα προπολεμικά, τα κατοχικά και τα πρώτα λίγα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Και, επιτέλους, το 1946 και επί προεδρίας στο μεν Λιμενικό Ταμείο Κυριάκου Δρακούλη και στην Κοινότητα Χρυσού Σταυρίδη ύστερα από προσπάθειες κι ενέργειες, το Δημόσιο παρεχώρησε ένα βυθισμένο στο Σκαραμαγκά τσιμεντόπλοιο γερμανικής κατασκευής, το οποίο, αφού ανελκύσθηκε, ρυμουλκήθηκε ώς τη Ραφήνα, έδωσαν και μια πίστωση και το τσιμεντόπλοιο τοποθετήθηκε στο μόλο, που, έτσι, απόχτησε κάποιο μήκος και μπορούσαν πια τα βαποράκια να πλευρίζουν δίπλα στο μόλο.
Παράλληλα, με δημοπρασίες, νοικιάστηκαν στην αρχή τα οικόπεδα των σημερινών μαγαζιών σε ιδιώτες. Όταν όμως λέμε οικόπεδα εννοούμε βρόχο και τα μαγαζιά αυτά μπήκαν τελείως μέσα στους βρόχους, όπως δείχνουν και σήμερα τα κοψίματα των βράχων στο πίσω μέρος των μαγαζιών, αργότερα με πολιτικά μέσα όλοι αυτοί οι ενοικιασταί; λιμενικών χώρων με διάφορα προσχήματα έγιναν ιδιοκτήτες των (χώρων) μαγαζιών αυτών.
Χτίστηκε, κατ' αρχάς, στην άκρη της παραλίας, ένας πέτρινος τοίχος αντιστήριξης και τα μπάζα των βράχων δημιούργησαν το πρώτο πλάτωμα του δρόμου. Το σημερινό πλάτωμα μεταξύ προσόψεων μαγαζιών και μουράγιου είναι η Τρίτη διαπλάτυνση. Μόλις κατά το 1964 άρχισαν να δίνονται πιστώσεις και το λιμάνια πια να διαμορφώνεται και να επεκτείνεται".

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά τον *Βασίλη Πιστικίδη*, τον γιο του *Θανάση του Πιστικίδη*.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στου Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, mastrokostas, gtogias και T.S.S. APOLLON

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ _Roi Baudoin_ Αυτο το κειμενο παρουσιαζει αδρα την περιοχη. Και εγω, ψαχνοντας σημερα το πρωι βρηκα ενα αρθρο του Καψη για την Ραφινα (_sic_) που δεινει μια καλη, θαλεγα γραφικη, εικονα της Ραφηνας σαν χωριου ψαραδων... Η ημερομηνια ειναι 24 Αυγουστου 1948 και η εφημεριδα το _Εμπρος_. Αυτο σημαινει οτι το τσιμεντοπλοιο εχει φθασει στην Ραφηνα ηδη...

19480824 Rafina1.jpg19480824 Rafina2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εδώ και καιρό πολύ ψάχνω στις βιβιοθήκες βιβλία παλιά που να μιλούν για λιμάνια και καράβια.

Κάποιες φορές η τύχη χαμογελά και τότε έρχεται στο φως κάποιο παλιό βιβλίο ξεχασμένο από τον καιρό.

Από ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο είναι και το απόσπασμα που ακολουθεί.
Οι σελίδες του βιβλίου ήταν άκοπες και λες και περίμενε από καιρό να βρεθεί κάποιος αναγνώστης.

Το βιβλίο είναι γραμμένο από τον _Τάσο Ζάππα_ και έχει τίτλο _"Της στεργιάς και της θάλασσας"._ Εκδόθηκε από τις εκδόσεις _"ΜΑΥΡΙΔΗΣ"_ το _1951.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

_Φοβάμαι, όμως, ότι η μυρωδιά που περιγράφεται στο διήγημα έχει από καιρό χαθεί ...

 _Αναζητώντας την Αττική_

_(από το βιβλίο "Της στεργιάς και της θάλσσσας")
_ _του Τάσου Ζάππα_ 
"Όλες οι ακρογιαλιές, από τη Βραώνα, την αρχαία Βραυρώνα, ως τη σημερινή Μάκρη —μ' ελάχιστα διάκενα— ήταν ένα πυκνό πευκοδάσος που το τραγάνιζες με τα μάτια και ρούφαγες το βάλσαμο πού κατηφόριζε ως το γιαλό.

Μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό πως το άρωμα των αττικών πεύκων είναι ζωηρότερο απ' όλα τα πεύκα που γνώρισα ως τα σήμερα. Μοσχοβολιά μεθυστική. Όταν τα παλιότερα χρόνια κινούσαμε με τις ψαροπούλες, απ' την αντικρυνή Εύβοια ναρθούμε στη Ραφίνα, αν φύσαγε αγέρας ερχόμαστε γρήγορα. Αν τύχαινε όμως να είναι μπουνάτσα ή νάχει βγάλει το στεργιανό της η Αττική, Έπρεπε να κάνουμε δεκαπέντε είκοσι ώρες στο κουπί. Σε μία τέτοια ολονυχτία στο πέλαγο έκανα την ανακάλυψη. Με το νυχτερινό αεράκι πού έβγαζε η στεργιά, ερχόταν ως τα μισά του Ευβοϊκού έντονη η μυρουδιά του αττικού πεύκου. Ένα άρωμα ζωηρό πού σε νάρκωνε. Πουθενά δε δοκίμασα τέτοια μοσχοβολιά. Μπορεί να είναι προνόμιο της Αττικής.       

Λοιπόν αυτό το περίφημο στεργιανό αεράκι της Ραφίνας, είχε γίνει καθημερινός εφιάλτης για τις ψαροπούλες εκείνου του καιρού. Το αναθυμούνται με τρόμο όσοι δουλέψανε τα παλιότερα χρόνια στον νότιο Ευβοϊκό. Τις ήμερες πού φυσούσε μπάτης, ήτανε βέβαιο, πώς αργά το βράδι, είχε δεν είχε, θα πέταγε το στεργιανό της η Αττική. Αυτό θα πει να σου φέρει μπροστά τον αέρα. Λίγο και μπροστά και τα μικρά ιστιοφόρα, προ πάντων οι ψαροπούλες της εποχής, πού βιάζονταν να φέρουν στη Ραφίνα τα ψάρια τους, έπρεπε ν' αρχίσουν έναν άδοξο κι εξαντλητικόν αγώνα όλη τη νύχτα μέ το πανί και το κουπί, κόντρα στο αεράκι. Αληθινά κάτεργα γινόντουσαν τότε οι ψαροπούλες με το αδιάκοπο κουπί. Θυμάμαι ένα βατικιώτη ψαροπουλητή που φασκέλωσε τη θάλασσα και τα καλά της κι έφυγε για την Αμερική να γλυτώσει. Πέρασαν χρόνια εκεί κάτου στην ξενητιά. Μία μέρα που ξύπνησε ο νόστος τής πατρίδας, έγραψε σ' έναν άνθρωπο του συναφιού του, πού είχε πληρώσει κι αυτός ακριβά τον Ευβοϊκό:
— Γράψε μου να ξέρω η Ραφίνα βγάζει ακόμα το στεργιανό της;

Εκτός από το παλιό —ερειπωμένο σήμερα— κτίριο, κολλητά στο τηλεγραφείο κι ένα μακρινάρι, λίγο βορειοτέρα, που είταν οι στάβλοι όπου ξεζεύανε οι σούστες, τίποτ' άλλο δεν υπήρχε τότε στη Ραφίνα, μήτε άλλο κτίριο βρισκόταν σΆ όλη τήν αττική παραλία του Ευβοϊκού, εξόν από το εκκλησάκι του Αη-Παντελεήμονα, στον Αη-Αντρέα και λίγες κλαδόπλεχτες στανοκαλύβες εδώ κι εκεί.

Θυμάμαι ακόμα, σάμπως νάναι τώρα, όταν έκανα τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια με ανοιχτή σούστα απ' τη Ραφίνα στην Αθήνα —γύρω στα 1915 θα ήταν— πως το πηχτό δάσος πεύκων και πλατανιών, πού υπήρχε από τις δύο μεριές του δρόμου, ως το Πικέρμι, το Χαρβάτι και το Γέρακα, όρθωνε ένα πράσινο παραπέτο πού δε μας άφηνε να ιδούμε μακρύτερα. Και τα πεύκα τούτα, φουντωμένα, βαθύχρωμα, όλο ζωηράδα κι ορμή, ήταν χαρά Θεού. Χαιρόσουν νΆ αγκαλιάζεις τη λαμπερή τους τη θωριά, να πίνεις το μύρο τους."


Tάσου Ζάππα.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη νομιζω τιποτα δεν ειναι ξεχασμενο.
Απλως περιμενει καπου να αποκαλυφθει απο το καταληλο προσωπο....
Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο Ραφηνας του 1997

scan0016.jpg


Αφιερωμενη στον ιστορικο ραφηνας roi baudoin και ασφαλως τον κομη της ραφηνας capten4

----------


## Super Jet

> Ιστορικη φωτο Ραφηνας του 1997
> 
> scan0016.jpg
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον ιστορικο ραφηνας roi baudoin και ασφαλως τον κομη της ραφηνας capten4


ειχαμε και δελφίνι; το supercat χαρουλα τι δρομολόγιο έκανε;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε τον καλό φίλο _BEN BRUCΕ_ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία που μας χάρισε και μας αφιέρωσε.

Το _"Supercat Haroula"_ έκανε, συνήθως, το δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα  για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο. Κάποιες φορές το δρομολόγιο επεκτεινόταν και για Σύρα-Πάρο-Νάξο-Κατάπολα.
Την πρώτη χρονιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έκανε κάθε Κυριακή απόγευμα ένα δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για Κέα και επιστροφή.
Με την επέλαση της _Minoan Flying Dolphin_, το πλοίο άλλαξε όνομα και γραμμή και αποχαιρέτησε τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για ενημέρωση του <Super Jet> θα συμπληρώσω τον Roi λέγοντας ότι το SUPERCAT ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ μετονομάσθηκε σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ και τα τελευταία χρόνια εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή των Σποράδων.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πλοίο στο : <Συμβατικά Ε/Γ , Ο/Γ κι αν δε κάνω λάθος στη σελίδα 7 ή μέσω της ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δύο σας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ. Ι: 1908−1965
> ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΕΤΟΣ 
> *
> Στην προσπαθεια μας να ανακαλυψουμε ποτε ξεκινησαν τα ταξιδια επιβατηγων πλοιων απο την Ραφηνα προς την Καρυστο και τα νησια, εχουμε ηδη βρει μερικα απροσδοκητα στοιχεια για την προπολεμικη εποχη.
> 
> Ξερουμε τωρα οτι το 1908 υπηρχαν δυο προσπαθειες απο μικρες εταιρειες με αγνωστα σε μας πλοια. Πρωτα ηταν το πλοιο *Ραφηνα* (εδω αγγελια της 11ης Φεβρουαριου 1908 )   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=111  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=116
> 
> 
> Μερικους μηνες αργοτερα εμφανισθηκε και το πλοιο *Αετος* (εδω αγγελια στις 10 Ιουλιου 1908 ) για το οποιο δεν ξερουμε πολλα πραγματα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246.   Επισης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...39&postcount=3  ο Ellinis και εγω παρουσιασαμε μερικα στοιχεια για το πλοιο που μαλλον ανηκε σε ενα Μαυρομματη το 1908 και σε ενα Μαραγγιδη το 1928.  Επισης εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=21
> ...



Τελικα ομως τωρα βρισκουμε μια ανακοινωση απο τις 20 Ιανουαριου 1909 που αναφερει καθαρα την υπαρξη λεωφορειου για την Αγια Παρασκευη, Γερακα, Πικερμι, Ραφινα, Αγιο Ανδρεα και Μαραθωνα!  Μαλιστα, το 1909!

19090120 Bus.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο εξαιρετικό μήνυμα του _Nicholas Peppas_ να προσθέσω μία χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία που απεικονίζει το λεωφορείο της γραμμής _Αθήνα-Ραφίνα_ στα_ 1917_ (μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '30, ίσως και του '40, η Ραφήνα γραφόταν _"Ραφίνα"_).
Αν προσέξουμε και πάνω στο λεωφορείο αναγράφεται _"Ραφίνα"._ 

Δεν ξέρω αν η χρονολογία είναι ακριβής, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αρκετά παλιά.
Αυτήν την φωτρογραφία τη βρήκαμε στο καφενείο του _κυρίου Χρήστου στη Ραφήνα_ (στο οποίο είμαστε συχνοί θαμώνες).

Την ίδια φωτογραφία την ανακαλύψαμε πρόσφατα σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση. Μέχρι, όμως, να μάθουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την ακριβή προέλευση της φωτογραφίας, την ανεβάζουμε όπως την βρήκαμε αρχικά στο καφενείο.

Αθήνα Ραφήνα 10.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο εξαιρετικό μήνυμα του _Nicholas Peppas_ να προσθέσω μία χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία που απεικονίζει το λεωφορείο της γραμμής _Αθήνα-Ραφίνα_ στα_ 1917_ (μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '30, ίσως και του '40, η Ραφήνα γραφόταν _"Ραφίνα"_).
> Αν προσέξουμε και πάνω στο λεωφορείο αναγράφεται _"Ραφίνα"._ 
> 
> ......


Λοιπον φιλε _Roi Baudoin_!   Παιρνω την λεζαντα που εβαλες παρα πανω και απλως αλλαζω μια ημερομηνια....   Η, οπως λεμε αγγλιστι ditto!

"Nα προσθέσω μία χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία που απεικονίζει το λεωφορείο της γραμμής _Αθήνα-Ραφίνα_ στα_ 1953_ (μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '50 (?), η Ραφήνα γραφόταν _"Ραφίνα"_).
Αν προσέξουμε και πάνω στο λεωφορείο αναγράφεται _"Ραφίνα"."_

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Rafina 1950s.JPG

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Φίλοι μου, ψάχνοντας προ ημερών για παλιές εφημερίδες στα αρχεία μου, ανακάλυψα 63 φύλλα, περιόδου 1938 – 1953, του μηνιαίου περιοδικού «*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ*» που εξέδιδε η «Ελληνική Θαλασσία Ένωσις». Από αυτή τη πηγή, παρουσιάζω δυο φωτογραφίες του *λιμανιού της Ραφήνας*, όπως εκδόθηκαν στα φύλλα Οκτωβρίου *1940* και Δεκεμβρίου *1949*, αφιερωμένες στο καλό μου φίλο Roi Boudoin. Η φωτογραφία του 1949 είναι του *Παν. Βαλιάνου.* Η κακή ποιότητα του χάρτου, λόγω δύσκολων εποχών, αλλά και ο χρόνος, κακοποίησαν τις φωτογραφίες, οι οποίες ίσως να είναι παλαιότερες των ετών της έκδοσής τους. 

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1940 Οκτ. Όρμος ΡΑΦHΝΑΣ.jpg

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1949 Δεκ. Καϊκια στη ΡΑΦHΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο θεμα υπ αριθμον 19 της  *Ιστοριας του λιμανιου της Ραφηνας [Rafina port history]*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=201118  και στο 118 του θεματος  *Ιστορικές φώτο Ραφήνας [Historic photos from Rafina]* ειχαμε ξεκινησει μια συζητηση για την πολυ παλια Ραφηνα. Εκει ειχε βαλει και ο φιλος _Roi Baudoin_ ενα κομματι απο ενα κατατοπιστικο αρθρο του Εμπρος απο τις 12 Ιουλιου 1921.  Συνεχιζουμε σημερα..

Το αρθο μας εξηγει οτο ο Αλεξανδρος Σκουζες ηταν βασικα ο ανθρωπος που δημιουργησε δρομους στην Ραφηνα και ξεκινησε αρκτες καλλιεργιες σχεδον προ 90 ετων. Απο την Ελληνικη Wikipedia ....



> Ο Αλέξανδρος Σκουζές ήταν γιος του Γεωργίου Σκουζέ της μεγάλης αθηναϊκής οικογένειας Σκουζέ. Γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1853. Σπούδασε νομικά και το 1873 ήταν διδάκτορας της Νομικής, δικηγόρος, ενώ στη περίοδο από το 1873 μέχρι το 1880 εργάσθηκε στον διπλωματικό χώρο. Το 1890 εκλέχθηκε βουλευτής Αττικής όπου και συνέχισε να εκλέγεται μέχρι το 1912. Διετέλεσε υπουργός Εξωτερικών στις κυβερνήσεις του Θ. Δηλιγιάννη στα διαστήματα από (31 Μαΐου 1895 μέχρι 18 Απριλίου 1897), από (24 Νοεμβρίου 1902 μέχρι 14 Ιουνίου 1903) καθώς επίσης και στα διαστήματα (16 Δεκεμβρίου 1904 - 12 Ιουνίου 1905) και (8 Δεκεμβρίου 1905 μέχρι 21 Ιουνίου 1908) στις κυβερνήσεις των Θ. Δηλιγιάννη, Δ. Ράλλη και Γ. Θεοτόκη. Πέθανε στην Αθήνα το 1937.


Το αρθρο της 12ης Ιουλιου 1920 αναφερει οτι ο Σκουζες εφτιαξε τον πρωτο λιμενοβραχιωνα της Ραφηνας μηκους 60 μετρων... Αναφερεται η αυξηση των πλοιων στο λιμανι, ιδιαιτερα "ατμακατων και ατμοπλοιων". Το *Καρυστος* του Τογια http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71540 αναφερεται στο αρθρο. Το αρθρο συνεχιζει με πολυ ενδιαφεροντα γαι το κτημα Πικερμιου, για την παραγωγη καπνων (!) στα "χωρια Χαλανδρι, Σπατα, Λιοπεσι (Παιανια), Κορωπι κ. α."  ... Ακομη και αναφορα στο καλο κρασι της περιοχης

19200712 Rafina1.jpg
19200712 Rafina2.jpg


19200712 Rafina3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια περιγραφη της περιοχης της Αλυκης Βελανιδεζας απο την 1η Αυγουστου 1921....

Rafina 1927.jpg

19210801 Rafina1.jpg
19210801 Rafina2.jpg
19210801 Rafina3.jpg

----------


## paco

Καιρό είχα ναμπω αλλά με υποδέχτηκε αυτή η νοσταλγική αναφορά που ανέβασες και με "ανέβασες"...
Ναι αυτό το άρωμα έχει χαθεί από καιρό (και δεν το προλάβαμε...) αλλά όσοι αγαπούμε αυτόν τον τόπο έτσι τον βιώνουμε με το μυαλό μας...

----------


## kalofwnos

Η ραφηνα τελικα εχει μεγαλη και ενδιαφερον ιστορια  :Smile: :-D:roll:

----------


## ge67

Εγώ μόνο να συμπληρώσω πως κάποια λεωφορεία Αθήνα-Ραφήνα είχαν τον τίτλο "Ραφίνα" με "ι" ακόμα και τη δεκαετία του 1980. :Surprised:

----------


## vasilakis

> Η ραφηνα τελικα εχει μεγαλη και ενδιαφερον ιστορια :-D:roll:


ενδιαφέΡΟΥΣΑ ιστορία. Μη σκοτώνετε τα ελληνικά και είμαι και πυρηνικός φιλόλογος και φρικάρω. Ενδιαφέρουσα θα πει ότι θα φέρει το Δία . :-D

----------


## giorgos_249

> Εγώ μόνο να συμπληρώσω πως κάποια λεωφορεία Αθήνα-Ραφήνα είχαν τον τίτλο "Ραφίνα" με "ι" ακόμα και τη δεκαετία του 1980.


*Μονο το 80; Μεχρι να παρει το Κτελ Αττικής τα φωτεινά πανελ LED που έχουν σήμερα όλα τα λεωφορεία είχε τις ίδιες καρτέλες με παλιά, λίγοι οδηγοί τις άλλαξαν, και τις έβαζαν στο λεωφορείο μπροστά με ενα φως απο πάνω για να φαίνονται το βράδυ. Πολλά το είχαν ακόμα και το 2002-3....Σε καποιο μαλιστα μια φορά το είχα δει σαν "Αραφην" με πνευμα στο "Α"............:grin:*

----------


## rafina-lines

Όλα αυτή η κατάσταση των εικόνων της δεκαετίας '70 εν έτει 2011 είναι μέρος των επιπτώσεων του μονοπώλιου των ΚΤΕΛ. Να δούμε πότε θα έρθει η αστική συγκοινωνία στο λιμάνι. Λόγω του αεροδρομίου δίπλα έχουμε αστικά τηλέφωνα, αστικά ταξί, όχι όμως και λεωφορεία! Για μια απόσταση 15 χλμ από την Πλακεντίας ή την Παλλήνη εμείς έχουμε ΚΤΕΛ, ενώ πχ η Σαρωνίδα (και σύντομα κι η Παλαιά Φώκαια λένε) με υπερδιπλάσια απόσταση από σταθμό μετρό εχει αστικό! Και καλά ο προαστιακός, το πήραμε απόφαση θα πάρει ακόμη καμιά 20ετία, το αστικό όμως? Φέρτε το 314 ρε παιδιά στο λιμάνι! Αφού φτάνει που φτάνει Πικέρμι (είμαστε και συγχωριανοί τώρα), ας κάνει άλλα 5 χλμ ως Ραφήνα...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μπορεί για να μην έρχεται να παίζουν και άλλα συμφέροντα ενδεχομένως όπως καποια πιθανη συμφωνία με το κτελ η η πρωην δημοτική αρχή που έλεγε ότι ο προαστιακός και τα αστικά θα δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα στην πολη απο αμαξια...... Παντως καλά θα ήταν να είχαμε ένα αστικο Ραφήνα - Σταθμός Παλλήνης. Θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ.....*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές στο φόρουμ για την ύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 δύο τουλάχιστον πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου, των _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (μετέπειτα ΙΑΣΩΝ) και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (σημερινό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ). Οι αναφορές όμως αυτές βασίζονταν σε προφορικές μαρτυρίες - καταθέσεις και σε κάποιες ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την εποχή.

Το δημοσίευμα στο έντυπο "ΧΡΗΜΑ" της* 22ας Μαίου 1969*, σχετικό με τα πορθμεία ανοιχτού τύπου που εξυπηρετούσαν τις δεκαεπτά (17) πορθμειακές γραμμές που υπήρχαν εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα στη χώρα μας, έρχεται πλέον και "γραπτά" να επιβεβαιώσει την λειτουργία πορθμειακής γραμμής με πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου εκείνη την εποχή στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

_ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ - ΣΤΥΡΩΝ - ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΟΥ
ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ. (331,59 κοχ. επιβάται 166), ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (321,10 κοχ. επιβάται 197)_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές στο φόρουμ για την ύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 δύο τουλάχιστον πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου, των _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (μετέπειτα ΙΑΣΩΝ) και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (σημερινό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ). Οι αναφορές όμως αυτές βασίζονταν σε προφορικές μαρτυρίες - καταθέσεις και σε κάποιες ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την εποχή.
> ....


Φιλε Espresso Venezia. Μηπως ειναι αυτο εδω ενα απο τα δυο πορθμεια;
φερρυ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην διάρκεια του ταξιδιού που είχε κάνει το nautilia.gr στη Μύκονο, είχε προβληθεί στην αίθουσα προβολής του Superferry II ένα βίντεο με τίτλο "Τα πλοία της Ραφήνας" που παρουσιάζε την ιστορία των πλοίων που περάσανε από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. 
Τώρα ανέβηκε και στο portal και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το δει *εδώ.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα  προκειται για ενα απολαυστικο ιστορικο βιντεο!!! 
 Αξιζει να απονειμουμε τα ευσημα στους       δημιουργους    του       για την    καταπληκτικη δουλεια που εκαναν!!!   _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην διάρκεια του ταξιδιού που είχε κάνει το  nautilia.gr στη Μύκονο, είχε προβληθεί στην αίθουσα προβολής του  Superferry II ένα βίντεο με τίτλο "Τα πλοία της Ραφήνας" που παρουσιάζε  την ιστορία των πλοίων που περάσανε από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. 
> Τώρα ανέβηκε και στο portal και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το δει *εδώ.*


Πραγματικά εξαιρετική δουλειά, και αξίζουν πολλών συγχαρητηρίων όσοι συνέβαλαν στην δημιουργία του βίντεο. Ίσως σε κάποιο μελλοντικό update του θα μπορούσαν να συμπεριληφθούν και τα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου που δούλεψαν τα παλαιότερα χρόνια από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας προς την νότια Εύβοια αλλά και προς τις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## despo

Αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους συντελεστές του αφιερώματος, ενω υπάρχει παράλληλα και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.

----------


## rafina-lines

Μπράβο, παιδιά!!! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!! Το είχα δει αυτό το video στον κινηματογράφο του SUPERFERRY, είχα ενθουσιαστεί πολύ τότε, και πάντα περίμενα να φτάσει η στιγμή να το έχω στο προσωπικό μου αρχείο. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, έχει πράγματι μεγάλη αξία για το λιμάνι μας, ενώνει κυριολεκτικά το παρελθόν με το παρόν!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## maria korre

Υπέροχο αφιέρωμα!!! Πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση (ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας, ιστορία των πλοίων, εξέλιξη της ακτοπλοϊας) και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!!! <<Εύγε!>> σε όλους τους συντελεστές!

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια. Ήταν από τότε στη σκέψη μας να το ανεβάσουμε στο πόρταλ αλλά όλο κάτι μεσολαβούσε και καθυστέρησε. Προσωπική μου σκέψη είναι κάποια στιγμή να το τελειοποιήσουμε και να το εξελίξουμε σε έντυπη μορφή μιας και άλλη η χάρη ενός βιβλίου και άλλη η ηλεκτρονική.

----------


## rafina-lines

> κάποια στιγμή να το τελειοποιήσουμε και να το εξελίξουμε σε έντυπη μορφή μιας και άλλη η χάρη ενός βιβλίου και άλλη η ηλεκτρονική.


Αν γίνει κι αυτό, τότε θα είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό!!!  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!  Πράγματι, ένα χειροπιαστό βιβλίο είναι πολύ καλύτερο από μια οθόνη.  Μακάρι να γίνει, παιδιά, και θα' μαι από τους πρώτους που θα το αγοράσω!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Επικροτω απολυτα την ιδεα  του φιλου Ellinis!!! και ευχομαι να υλοποιηθει!!! _

----------


## aegina

Μακαρι να γινοτανε κατι αντιστοιχο για το Σαρωνικο...

----------


## thanos75

Επειδή δεν ήξερα που να το γράψω το αναφέρω εδώ. Ο ΟΛΡ κυκλοφόρησε ένα λεύκωμα με την ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας. Δεν έχω καταφέρει όμως να το βρω σε κάποιο βιβλιοπωλείο. Ξέρει κανείς που διατίθεται?

----------


## Ellinis

Οταν κυκλοφόρησε πριν λιγα χρόνια το διέθετε δωρεάν ο ΟΛΡ απο τα γραφεία τους.

----------


## despo

Εγώ πάντως το βρήκα και το πήρα στα Ποσειδώνια του 2016. Θυμάμαι οτι είχε λίγα αντίτυπα και ήμουν τυχερός της στιγμής που το βρήκα.

----------


## str79

Το έβαλα και στο "ιστορικές αναζητήσεις στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας" αλλά ανήκει κι εδώ το βίντεο της Αννας Μιχαρικοπούλου

πρόσω ολοταχώς στη νοσταλγία!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικο το βιντεακι γεματο αναμνησεις!!!_

----------

